# A erupção do vulcão Eyjafjallajökull na Islândia



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 14:27)

*Tópico dedicado ao seguimento da erupção do Eyjafjallajökull na Islândia*


*Links úteis*


Global Volcanism Program 
http://www.volcano.si.edu/

Volcano World Eruptions
http://volcanoworld.wordpress.com/

Volcano Database
http://www.volcanodb.com/


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 14:30)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*



> *Vulcão entra em erupção na Islândia*
> 
> Mais de 500 pessoas foram retiradas de casa na Islândia, por medida de segurança, depois de um vulcão ter entrado em erupção no final da noite de sábado, sem causar vítimas, anunciaram  autoridades locais.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Jornal de Noticias


----------



## irpsit (22 Mar 2010 às 21:54)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

Vejam o vídeo da fabulosa erupção do vulcão Eyjafjallajokull na Islândia.

[VIDEO]http://vefmidlar.visir.is/singleclips/5c59ec4f-1dc9-4da4-9e39-af0c43dc8a2e.asx[/VIDEO]

Eu estive lá no passado Junho. A zona (Thorsmork) é muito bonita e está rodeada por imensos vulcões em redor. É verdadeiramente surreal.

O perigo é agora o vizinho Katla (apenas 20km ao lado) entrar em erupção, já que as erupções do Katla são explosivas e com VEI entre 4 a 6, passíveis de causar um inverno vulcânico, como ocorreu em 1783 na fissura Laki. Estas fissuras também emitiram o maior volume de lava do Holoceno, em 934!

A actividade sísmica continua no Katla. Além disso, o vulcão Hekla, que está 50km noutra direcção, e é também explosivo, está a mostrar sinais de estar prestes a entrar em erupção.

Em baixo está o vídeo quando estive lá de férias em 2009. Duas das calotes de gelo são os vulcões Katla e Eyjafjallajokull (de momento em erupção). O monte onde estava era também ele um antigo vulcão. No próximo mês vou de novo lá. Aconselho a viagem!


----------



## Fernando (23 Mar 2010 às 00:55)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

Obrigado pelo teu post irpsit! 

Estou curioso para ver o que vai acontecer... Esperemos que não seja nada de grave. Tenho um fascínio enorme pela Islândia! O que eu te invejo por já lá teres estado!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2010 às 16:12)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

Fica aqui uma foto do vulcão Eyjafjallajokull (espero que esteja bem escrito):

*A beleza do Fogo vs Gelo*




Foto do dia 24/03/2010 (Vilhelm Gunnerson / EPA)


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2010 às 18:27)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

Aqui está outra foto do vulcão Eyjafjallajokull


----------



## irpsit (3 Abr 2010 às 07:22)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

Vejam este vídeo recente (Islândia)!! Dá para ver os longos "rios" de lava.


Ver aqui as webcams do vulcão:
http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-thorolfsfelli/
http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-fimmvorduhalsi/

E aqui uma queda de lava, tal como uma queda de água!
http://http.ruv.straumar.is/static.ruv.is/vefur/26032010_hvannargil.wmv
http://http.ruv.straumar.is/static.ruv.is/vefur/26032010_hrunagil.wmv


----------



## irpsit (14 Abr 2010 às 22:19)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

De loucos. O vulcão na Islandia parou a sua erupção ontem. Depois ocorreu um sismo forte, e agora uma nova e muito mais poderosa erupção na caldeira principal está a ocorrer. 



Está já em curso uma inundação catastrófica, pois o calote massiva derrete. Podem ver os vídeos abaixo. Fantástico eu estive nesta zona no verão passado, caminhei ali, vi a calote calminha, e é fantástico ver o que a água cobriu e destruiu. Vou de novo lá no próximo mês, espero não vir a ter problemas!!! 

*HOJE*: 



Foi tudo tão súbito. Ainda anteontem havia pessoas a filmarem no local.
Hoje já se cancelaram os voos em partes da Europa do Norte, por ex. Noruega. A coluna de fumo sobe aos 10km, e está a arrastar-se para a Europa.

É só uma questão de tempo até o vizinho vulcão Katla entrar em erupção. E este tem o potencial para causar um inverno vulcânico a nível global, como em 1783. Nesse ano parte da população islandesa morreu devido aos gases emitidos, e chovia cinza nas ilhas britânicas e frança. Conseguem imaginar isto daqui a uns meses?? 

Para vos dar uma ideia, o Katla tem cerca de 10x15 km de diametro de caldeira. É o dobro do Tambora na Indonésia. E não é assim tão pequeno comparado com o Yellowstone (72x55 km).

Mais um vídeo da inundação aqui:
http://http.ruv.straumar.is/static.ruv.is/vefur/gos_vefur.wmv

Está a ser um 2010 bem agitado geologicamente. Ainda há uns dias atrás foi o Etna que entrou em erupção.


----------



## irpsit (14 Abr 2010 às 22:47)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/aviation/vaac/data/VAG_1271250039.png

HOJE à noite, a pluma vulcânica chega às Ilhas Britânicas e Noruega.
Amanhã à noite, já deverá estar na Holanda, Alemanha e Áustria.

Pluma em 11km. Voos cancelados em parte da Europa.


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2010 às 09:24)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

Animação satélite do produto de visualização de cinzas (RGB Ash) da Eumetsat







Situação bastante complicada nos vários espaços aéreos afectados:



> *From CFMU -Central Flow Management Unit 0746z*
> Update Following The Volcanic Ash Teleconference
> ------------------------------------------------
> .
> ...


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2010 às 12:42)

*Nuvem vulcânica lança o caos no espaço aéreo europeu*



> *Vulcão na Islândia: nuvem vulcânica lança o caos no espaço aéreo europeu *
> 
> Todos os aeroportos de Londres serão encerrados a partir das 12h. O tráfego aéreo paralisou no Reino Unido, na Bélgica, na Dinamarca, em quase toda a Noruega e no norte da Suécia. Dois voos da EasyJet para Lisboa, sete voos do Porto de e para os aeroportos ingleses e 75 voos entre Madrid e o Reino Unido ou a Noruega foram cancelados. E, segundo as últimas previsões das autoridades islandesas, a Finlândia e o Norte da Rússia também podem ser afectados.
> A nuvem de fumo provocada pelas cinzas da erupção de um vulcão na Islândia, no glaciar Eyjafjallajoekull, está a provocar um colapso no espaço aéreo europeu.
> ...




ionline


----------



## rbsmr (15 Abr 2010 às 16:41)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

Webcam em directo do vulcão islandês:

http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-valahnjuk/


----------



## irpsit (15 Abr 2010 às 20:22)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/index.htm

A pluma já chegou à Escócia, Noruega e está a caminho da costa da Holanda/Dinamarca! Podem ver o vídeo no link acima.

Vêm aí os crepúsculos coloridos!!!

Os vulcões vizinhos Katla e Hekla para já está sossegado.
Actividade sísmica recente também no vulcão Grimsvotn.


----------



## fablept (15 Abr 2010 às 23:29)

*re: A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima*

Neste link podem ver a evolução da nuvem de cinzas desde a erupção:

http://www.esa.int/esaEO/SEMKDU9MT7G_index_0.html


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2010 às 11:13)

*Re: A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima*

Uma excelente reportagem da CNN com fotografias e vídeos.



> *Volcanic ash causes travel chaos for second day*
> By the CNN Wire Staff
> 
> 
> ...




Mais em: CNN


----------



## Costa (16 Abr 2010 às 12:27)

*Re: A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima*

É possível estas erupções na Islândia afectarem a falha que passa nos Açores?

 Provocar algum um terramoto ou acordar algum vulcão?


----------



## Tyna (16 Abr 2010 às 13:18)

*Re: A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima*



Costa disse:


> É possível estas erupções na Islândia afectarem a falha que passa nos Açores?
> 
> Provocar algum um terramoto ou acordar algum vulcão?




Olá
Penso que não, mas talvez sim, ou talvez não.... ( a falha que passa nos açores prolonga-se e passa na islandia
Digamos que as placas estão todas ligadas entre si, e o bater de asas de uma borboleta na amazónia, pode provocar um furacão no japão.

 Os cientistas não têm essas certezas só estudos e probabilidades, mas aconselho a  leitura de http://www.ovga-azores.eu/index.php; ou http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvar...geologiaacores/Enquadramento+geotectónico.htm


----------



## irpsit (16 Abr 2010 às 17:36)

*Re: A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima*

Olá Vince,

Para esclarecer ainda mais. O Laki (erupção em 1783-1784) não é um vulcão mas sim uma fissura. Os geólogos dizem que pertence ao vulcão central de Grimsvotn. Este está a uns 100 kms a nordeste do Katla, e coberto por um gigante glaciar. A fissura Laki está a meia distância entre o Grimsvotn e o Katla, numa zona sem gelo. Quando o Laki estava em erupção, o Grimsvotn também estava (1783-1785). E o Katla tinha acabado uns anos antes de ter uma das suas maiores erupções históricas.

Curiosamente outra fissura muito próxima, a Eldjgá (erupção em 934-938), pertence ao Katla (dizem os especialistas), e foi a maior erupção de lava do Holoceno. Também está localizada entre o Katla e Grimsvotn.

Na verdade, eu estive na Islândia o verão passado, e ambas as fissuras estão a 50km de ambos os vulcões, Katla e Grimsvotn. Toda aquela zona está cheia de fissuras, por exemplo, outra Veidivotn, pertence a outra vulcão, o Torfajokull que é o vizinho do Katla e do Eyjafjallajokull e ainda dum quarto vulcão que nunca teve erupções no Holoceno. 

Ou seja, em síntese, a 100km a leste de Reykjavik (que por si só está rodeada de pequenos vulcões), situa-se o *Hekla*. A 50km a leste está o tal grupo dos 4 vulcões, *Eyjafjallajokull *(sul), *Katla *(este), *Torjakojull *(norte) e *Tungnafellsjökull *(oeste). A outros 50km ainda para leste, chegámos à zona das fissuras *Laki*, *Eldjgá *e outras, e outros 50km mais para leste está a calote polar Vatnajokull que oculta os vulcões de *Grimsvotn *e *Bardarbunga *(estes dois muito explosivos) e ainda outro. A partir daí, a falha geológica move-se para norte e então situa-se mais uma meia dúzia de outros vulcões, menos explosivos.

É dificil dizer, a que vulcões centrais pertencem aquelas fissuras. Na verdade toda a zona tem sinais de fissuras, crateras pequenas, e campos de lava. 

http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2010/04/16/iceland-eruption-could-trigger-more/

Chamo a atenção que é notícia hoje o alerta grave emitido para o Grimsvotn, que parece ele também querer entrar em erupção. Ou seja, temos o cenário provável de 3 erupções explosivas em simultâneo (o que já ocorreu antes).

O Laki fica portanto a SW do Grimsvotn, e o Eldja a NE do Katla. O Eyjafjallajokull está a E do Katla.
Não me parece que nada vá ocorrer nos Açores, já a combinação Grimsvotn+Katla parece provável de entrar em erupção e não é um cenário muito desejável, até porque viajo para a Islândia em duas semanas.










Vince disse:


> A presente erupção do impronunciável Yjafjallajökull não parece vir a ser muito relevante em termos climáticos para já. Está a ter um enorme impacto humano mas por causa do receio da aviação em relação às cinzas vulcânicas. A erupção de 1821/23 foi prolongada e não consta que tenha tido muito efeito no clima. Refira-se que apesar de ter demorado quase dois anos isso não significa que estejam constantemente a ocorrer grandes explosões e emissões para a atmosfera. Efeitos locais e na saúde é que já foram relevantes obviamente.
> 
> Como o iprist mencionou, é enorme a possibilidade de um outro, o Katla, entrar em erupção nos próximos meses pois assim aconteceu no passado após erupções do Eyjafjallajökull. O efeito climático deste no passado também não parece ter sido significativo, neste o risco é sobretudo no país, devido às gigantescas inundações que provocou no passado ao fundir o gelo do glaciar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pixie (16 Abr 2010 às 19:42)

*Re: A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima*

http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/zerohora/jsp/default.jsp?uf=1&local=1&section=Mundo&newsID=a2874813.xml


Hmmmm....


----------



## |Ciclone| (16 Abr 2010 às 19:46)

*Re: A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima*

Há algum site onde se possa acompanhar o desenvolvimento da situação? 
O movimento da nuvem, a sismologia local, etc.


Esperemos que não entre mais nenhum em erupção e que este pare depressa, pois caso contrário os prejuízos serão enormes pois isto não afecta só os voos comerciais, também o transporte de mercadorias que viajam da América para a Europa é afectado, para não falar das outras consequências não relacionadas com a aviação...


----------



## irpsit (16 Abr 2010 às 20:26)

*Re: A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima*

Movimento da nuvem em (alemão mas simulação porreira) 
http://www.zamg.ac.at/aktuell/index.php?seite=1&artikel=ZAMG_2010-04-16GMT16:39

Sismologia local, google "iceland earthquakes"

Há actividade crescente no Hekla e no Grimsvotn, indicando que estes tb poderão entrar em erupção.

Também podes ver algumas webcams da zona do vulcão, mas obviamente não se vê grande coisa devido à poeira


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2010 às 21:50)

Está aqui em excelente webcam. O sol está quase a pôr-se, se se despacharem ainda conseguem ver imagens diurnas:

*Link:*
http://www.vodafone.is/eldgos/en


*Às 21:40 (20:40z)*


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2010 às 00:12)

*Cientistas alertam para risco de erupção de vulcão Katla*

*Cientistas alertam para risco de erupção de vulcão Katla*


*Na Islândia, os cientistas alertam para o risco de um outro vulcão muito maior, o Katla, poder entrar em erupção nos próximos tempos. As autoridades islandesas traçam planos de emergência.*


Os aeroportos de Paris e da Grã-Bretanha, a grande maioria, vão permanecer encerrados pelo menos até ao meio-dia deste sábado. O anúncio foi feito esta noite pelas autoridades aeroportuárias de ambos os países.

A restrição do espaço aéreo estende-se a toda a Escandinávia, Norte e parte Central da Europa, e milhares de pessoas continuam a aguardar nos aeroportos.

Mas surge agora outra preocupação. O vulcão Katla, *três vezes maior* que o que está em erupção no glaciar Eyjafjllajokull, no Sul da Islândia, e adormecido desde 1918 pode entrar em acção nos próximos meses.

*A probabilidade do vulcão Katla entrar em actividade é de 75 por cento no prazo de seis meses a um ano. Localizado nas imediações do actual vulcão em erupção, o Katla tem uma caldeira com dez quilómetros de largura e um potencial explosivo três a quatro mil vezes maior.*

Os vulcanólogos islandeses prevêem que em caso de erupção, o Katla *originará nuvens de cinza de dimensões muito maiores que as actuais que poderão afectar o tráfego aéreo em todo o Hemisfério Norte durante meses seguidos.*

Os modelos matemáticos elaborados pelos cientistas islandeses indicam ainda que, *a erupção levaria ao degelo quase instantâneo do glaciar por cima do Katla que provocaria a formação de uma onda gigante de 30 metros de altura.*

Trata-se de uma hipótese que está a ganhar cada vez mais consistência, o que já levou as autoridades islandesas a a estudarem planos de emergência.


_in _TSF


----

Eu só espero que isto não aconteça...


----------



## martinus (17 Abr 2010 às 00:20)

Olá. Apenas para esclarecer que o que atravessa a Islândia e a região dos Açores, não é uma falha, é um rift, algo gigantesco e à escala planetária.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2010 às 01:07)

Veja as imagens deste evento no Earth Observatory: 

All images for Eruption of Eyjafjallajökull Volcano, Iceland


----------



## irpsit (17 Abr 2010 às 06:41)

A webcam em directo é fantástico.
Hoje o tempo limpou e pode ver-se a erupção.

Em apenas 40 segundos vi toda esta nuvem levantar-se do zero.
Que velocidade!!






Entretanto aqui em Viena, o céu está azul; ainda não se nota qualquer evidência de poeira, apesar de as simulações preverem que já tenha chegado de noite.


----------



## fog (17 Abr 2010 às 12:08)

*Re: A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima*

mais imagens impressionantes e fascinantes (live):

http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-valahnjuk/


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2010 às 12:45)

Fiz uma pequena animação de 30 minutos/frames desta manhã (9:30-10:00)


----------



## GARFEL (17 Abr 2010 às 17:06)

Vince disse:


> Fiz uma pequena animação de 30 minutos/frames desta manhã (9:30-10:00)



excelente
ganda vince


----------



## excalibas (17 Abr 2010 às 17:41)

Evolução da nuvem de cinzas:
Clique para ver.
A animação demora um pouco a arrancar...



Fonte: http://www.zamg.ac.at


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2010 às 19:10)

> Eyjafjallajökull volcano last night. Ash fumes in the air lighted up by a large lightning, right above the erupting crak in the glacier.
> 
> As I'm writing this text (17.april 15:13 local time), the news in Iceland are giving out a security warning about how to avoid to be struck by lightning in the area around the volcano...









(c) skarpi


----------



## filipept (17 Abr 2010 às 19:37)

Vince disse:


> (c) skarpi



Imagem espetacular, assustadoramente belo.


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2010 às 19:51)

Sismologia na islandia!

http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/englishweb/eqlist.html

Observo que na zona "of Grímsey" tem andado particularmente activa!


----------



## irpsit (17 Abr 2010 às 19:51)

Tenho voo marcado para Reykjavik o final do mês. Assim vai ser dificil voar para a Islândia!!

Conheço igualmente já dezenas de amigos e colegas que estão retidos em várias cidades europeias. 

Esta situação está complicada, pois a erupção pode demorar meses, e tudo dependerá do vento, que normalmente sopra para sudeste empurrando a poeira directamente da Islândia para a Europa.

Mesmo que a situação melhore, poderemos vir a ter este problema recorrentemente e frequentemente ao longo do 2010, devido à predominância dos ventos que arrastam a poeira para a Europa.

Como bónus, céu limpo em Viena, mas durante todo o dia pode ver-se esta névoa difusa espalhada pelo céu, exactamente como se vê em Portugal quando há os incêndios no Verão.






http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8844/1004456.jpg





http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/6710/1004458g.jpg


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2010 às 20:07)

Parece-me é que este tipo de poeira vulcânica poderá em determinadas zonas, e em determinados estratos atmosféricos, potenciar o aumento de nebulosidade pela condensação da humidade nas partículas suspensas...mas não sei se apenas perto do local ou se à distância do vulcão.
Sei que é difícil comprovar isto mas nos últimos dias tenho visto imagens de satélite e, parece-me, há uma maior condensação a partir da zona do vulcão em direcção à Europa, no sentido das correntes de vento. Hoje não se nota tanto - pelo menos ao final do dia - e a corrente atmosférica alterou-se, mas pareceu-me pertinente nos últimos dias...
O que acham?


----------



## ACalado (17 Abr 2010 às 20:33)

Vince disse:


> Fiz uma pequena animação de 30 minutos/frames desta manhã (9:30-10:00)



Impressionante


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2010 às 20:53)

É impressionante como um vulcão completemante desconhecido da maioria, que tem um nome quase impronunciável (_Eyjafjallajökull_) e que nem é muito grande consegue paralizar a aviação da Europa. Esperemos que o seu visinho _Katla_ que é bem maior e mais perigoso não entre também em erupção o que parece pouco provável de não vir a acontecer.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2010 às 21:18)

Ironia das ironias, o espaço aéreo islandês mantém-se aberto...


----------



## |Ciclone| (17 Abr 2010 às 23:01)

Vejam aqui as imagens que agora à noite dá para ver as descargas eléctricas 

http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-valahnjuk/


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2010 às 23:10)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Vejam aqui as imagens que agora à noite dá para ver as descargas eléctricas
> 
> http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-valahnjuk/



Sim, apanhei esta agora mesmo.


----------



## actioman (17 Abr 2010 às 23:16)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Vejam aqui as imagens que agora à noite dá para ver as descargas eléctricas
> 
> http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-valahnjuk/



Realmente incrível! 

O outro link que o Vince deu ontem da vodafone islandesa, não me tem funcionado? Deve ser pela sobrecarga de users...


----------



## |Ciclone| (17 Abr 2010 às 23:18)

Mais uma


----------



## fablept (18 Abr 2010 às 04:10)

Mais uma excelente fotografia da erupção


----------



## irpsit (18 Abr 2010 às 08:26)

É o "smoke monster" da série Lost. 
Ainda por cima situado numa ilha misteriosa.

Já agora pronuncia-se: EiÁ-Fiatla-iÓkutl




fablept disse:


> Mais uma excelente fotografia da erupção


----------



## tsunami (18 Abr 2010 às 12:00)

Hoje neste site http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-valahnjuk/, não se vê nada é só cinza.


----------



## Gato Preto (18 Abr 2010 às 12:09)

Bom dia,

Como é hábito, a nossa comunicação social inunda-nos com notícias contraditórias.
Neste caso estou a referir-me à possibilidade de a nuvem de cinzas ir afectar ou já estar a afectar o espaço aéreo postuguês. Até já li que a cinza atingiu os Açores, o que não é de todo verdade.
Com tanta poluição noticiosa, não consigo entender, pelo menos de forma simples qual a evolução desta situação extrema.
Não esquecendo que para a maioria dos entendidos, esta nuvem não deverá importunar a aviação em Portugal, gostaria que alguem entendido que visite este forum desse uma pequena explicação sobre as previsões para os próximos dias.
Tenho voo marcado para Cabo Verde dia 24/4 e regresso a 1/5. Estou com a dúvida se não ficarei retido lá (o que de certa maneira me agrada). O que acham?

Obrigado.


----------



## Pixie (18 Abr 2010 às 12:20)

Penso que o serviço da Vodafone pifou, porque a única coisa disponível é a página no Picasa, onde já há reclamações de não terem live feeds:

http://picasaweb.google.com/102175391233488315229/EyjafjallajokullVolcano18thOfApril2010#


----------



## irpsit (18 Abr 2010 às 13:09)

A "nuvem" de poeira parece chegar hoje ao norte de Portugal,embora muito gradualmente e lentamente, e não me parece que vá afectar muito os voos. 

Os ventos em Portugal são de sul e portanto opostos à direcção da poeira que vem da França e do Reino Unido. No entanto a norte de Portugal os ventos de leste arrastaram parte da poeira para uma região no Atlântico a norte dos Açores.

Mais tarde ou mais cedo alguma da poeira chegará a Portugal. Os modelos prevêem alguma circulação de nordeste/leste/sudueste em Portugal nesta próxima semana, pelo que levará parte desta a entrar pelo nosso território, e outra parte julgo que se deslocará mais para oeste do Reino Unido.* Em todo o caso não se prevê uma circulação definida de norte que vá arrastar muita poeira para Portugal, portanto a situação parece promissora para nós.* Depois lá para sexta parece estabelecer-se alguma circulação de oeste, o que é positivo, e na Islândia, um anticiclone deverá empurrar a poeira não para o Reino Unido para o Atlântico bem a norte dos Açores. Por volta de dia 1 de Maio, em Portugal poderemos ter um anticiclone, o que será positivo, ou seka, bloqueia qualquer entrada de poeira cá. Isto assumindo, que a atmosfera acima dos 10km se comporta da mesma maneira.

Para o resto da Europa, a circulação de oeste prevista nas próximas duas semanas parece positiva. O mesmo já não sei é dizer é dos países nórdicos e Reino Unido, que poderão levar com a poeira recorrentemente. Tudo dependerá da intensidade da erupção e dos ventos.

Não sei o que é que os aeroportos vão decidir fazer.
Mas tenho o feeling que vão abrir muitos deles novamente lá para Terça ou Quarta. Depois é possível que gozemos de uma janela de descanso.

Alguém quer arriscar/comentar previsões?




Gato Preto disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Como é hábito, a nossa comunicação social inunda-nos com notícias contraditórias.
> Neste caso estou a referir-me à possibilidade de a nuvem de cinzas ir afectar ou já estar a afectar o espaço aéreo postuguês. Até já li que a cinza atingiu os Açores, o que não é de todo verdade.
> ...


----------



## Gato Preto (18 Abr 2010 às 13:22)

irpsit disse:


> A "nuvem" de poeira parece chegar hoje ao norte de Portugal,embora muito gradualmente e lentamente, e não me parece que vá afectar muito os voos.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado.

Se a comunicação social fosse assim clara e concisa...


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2010 às 13:55)

Alguma poeira mais ligeira nos níveis médios e altos julgo que já terá chegado a oeste/noroeste do país ontem. Penso que esta foto do pôr do sol de ontem do veterano mostra já qualquer coisa de diferente para esta altura do ano, Primavera, sobretudo porque tem sido uma Primavera húmida e não seca. 







Como alguns saberão, as cinzas vulcânicas na atmosfera trazem-nos habitualmente um pôr do sol mais parecido com os do Verão quando o tempo está muito seco e com muita poeira na atmosfera. E se a poeira for bastante e em níveis médios e altos da atmosfera, será ainda mais invulgar o céu, um rosa/arroxeado, quase africano. 


Aqui está uma previsão até às 24h de hoje







Em relação aos voos, penso que durante a próxima semana irão retomar gradualmente, exceptuando zonas mais próximas, Escócia, Noruega, etc. Mas é apenas um palpite pessoal sem nada de oficial, informações desde tipo devem ser sempre procuradas nos organismos da área e companhias aéreas. Estas coisas são complicadas de decidir pelos responsáveis, pois ninguém quer ficar com a responsabilidade de algo que corra mal após tomada uma decisão.

Os casos mais graves que ocorreram no passado foram com British Airways Flight 9 (24 Junho 1982) e KLM Flight 867 (15 Dezembro 1989). Recordo-me de um outro em Itália com o Etna, mas não me lembro de mais detalhes. 

Julgo eu, e repito, é um mero palpite pessoal, penso que estes casos foram aviões que atravessaram partes mais densas da nuvem, do género que tivemos após a explosão inicial cujas cinzas foram lançadas a grande altitude, e que após estes dias com a nuvem dispersa por uma grande área, penso que irão retomar os voos, a não ser que ocorresse nova explosão mais intensa.

Mas aguardemos pelas decisões dos organismos aeronáuticos.


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Abr 2010 às 14:13)

E possivel que com a provavel erupcao do outro vulcao com grande caldera ocorra um inverno vulcanico devido as particulas?

 Essa nuvem espelida pelo vulcao ja esta mechendo com o clima europeu ?


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2010 às 14:18)

cubensis disse:


> E possivel que com a provavel erupcao do outro vulcao com grande caldera ocorra um inverno vulcanico devido as particulas?
> 
> Essa nuvem espelida pelo vulcao ja esta mechendo com o clima europeu ?



Essa questão está a ser debatida no subfórum de climatologia. 

 A erupção na Islândia e os efeitos no clima

Mas para já não há qualquer sinal de que possa afectar o clima de forma relevante. É uma erupção como tantas outras que sucedem no mundo, que afecta e prejudica em maior ou menor escala sobretudo os locais. Esta é diferente em relação a outras porque as cinzas entraram num dos espaços aéreos mais congestionados do mundo afectando o dia a dia das muitas pessoas desta zona do globo que necessitam de viajar.


----------



## fsl (18 Abr 2010 às 14:21)

Vince disse:


> Alguma poeira mais ligeira nos níveis médios e altos julgo que já terá chegado a oeste/noroeste do país ontem. Penso que esta foto do pôr do sol de ontem do veterano mostra já qualquer coisa de diferente para esta altura do ano, Primavera, sobretudo porque tem sido uma Primavera húmida e não seca.
> 
> 
> Como alguns saberão, as cinzas vulcânicas na atmosfera trazem-nos habitualmente um pôr do sol mais parecido com os do Verão quando o tempo está muito seco e com muita poeira na atmosfera. E se a poeira for bastante e em níveis médios e altos da atmosfera, será ainda mais invulgar o céu, um rosa/arroxeado, quase africano.
> ...



 Sobre a ocorrencia de 1982, na altura tive conhecimento que um aviao da entao BOAC voando sobre a Indonesia a 35000 pes, os 4 reactores pararam e o seu funcionamento só foi possivel quando o aviao estava a 10000 pes e ter ultrapassado o cone com vertice no vulcao.
Na altura como o incidente nao teve consequencias graves , teve uma divulgaçao muito restrita mas foi tomado em grande consideraçao para a defeniçao de regras para para operaçao da Aviaçao Comercial, que agora estao a ser seguidas, embora , me pareça, com algum excesso segurança.


----------



## David sf (18 Abr 2010 às 15:18)

fsl disse:


> Sobre a ocorrencia de 1982, na altura tive conhecimento que um aviao da entao BOAC voando sobre a Indonesia a 35000 pes, os 4 reactores pararam e o seu funcionamento só foi possivel quando o aviao estava a 10000 pes e ter ultrapassado o cone com vertice no vulcao.
> Na altura como o incidente nao teve consequencias graves , teve uma divulgaçao muito restrita mas foi tomado em grande consideraçao para a defeniçao de regras para para operaçao da Aviaçao Comercial, que agora estao a ser seguidas, embora , me pareça, com algum excesso segurança.



Esse incidente deu no programa Mayday Desastre Aéreos do National Geographic. Quanto à poeira, creio que a mudança de padrão atmosférico a partir da próxima Quinta, com fluxo de sudoeste em quase toda a Europa, permitirá o normalizar do tráfego aéreo, mesmo que a erupção se mantenha explosiva.


----------



## Iceberg (18 Abr 2010 às 15:20)

De facto, ontem tive a oportunidade de presenciar o pôr-do-sol aqui por Braga, e não deixei de reparar e comentar com quem me acompanhava na altura, que era impossível aquele tom extremamente avermelhado e com outras cores difusas não ter como origem já alguma poeiras vulcânicas na alta atmosfera terrestre.

Foi um entardecer inusual, com um céu carregado de cores vermelhas e fortes ..

A Islândia aqui tão perto ... neste mundo cada vez mais global e surpreendente !


----------



## fablept (18 Abr 2010 às 16:20)

Fica aqui mais um *link* com fotos do vulcão, estradas cobertas de cinzas, aviões/passageiros afectados pela nuvem...as fotos estão excelentes


----------



## Iceberg (18 Abr 2010 às 17:43)

Fotos simplesmente F-A-N-T-Á-S-T-I-C-A-S !


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2010 às 18:18)

Iceberg disse:


> Fotos simplesmente F-A-N-T-Á-S-T-I-C-A-S !



Sem duvida tão belo quanto perigoso


----------



## Minho (18 Abr 2010 às 18:21)

Se as emanações não abrandarem a próxima semana tornará a ser complicada a concretizar-se a previsão dos ventos da corrente de jacto que continuam a passar exactamente sobre a a Islândia


----------



## Iceberg (18 Abr 2010 às 18:28)

*Radares sem registo de actividade no vulcão islandês *
TSF Hoje às 16:42 

Os radares não estão a captar nenhuma actividade no vulcão da Islândia que tem soltado nuvens de cinzas, alertam os cientistas. As atenções viram-se agora para o Katla.



Correspondente da TSF na Escandinávia, Hélder Fernandes, explica-nos últimos desenvolvimentos sobre o vulcão islandês que tem provocado o caos no espaço aéreo europeu 

O Observatório Suíço indicou, esta tarde, que a nuvem se está a diluir e as últimas medições registaram uma paragem na actividade sísmica do vulcão. 


Os radares deixaram de captar emissões de cinzas. O topo da montanha do vulcão está tapado por nevoeiro. Por isso é impossível perceber visualmente se o vulcão fez uma pausa. 

Por precaução, um avião de Pesquisa da Guarda Costeira Islandesa, com vulcanólogos e geofísicos a bordo, partiu para a zona para os cientistas fazerem um ponto da situação, mas os resultados desta missão de reconhecimento só devem ser conhecidos na segunda-feira. 

Uma paragem repentina não é necessariamente uma boa notícia antes pelo contrário. Os cientistas islandeses receiam que se o vulcão arrefecer antes do tempo possa verificar-se um aumento da pressão do magna do vizinho vulcão Katla. 

*Uma situação que os especialistas receiam, porque este vulcão tem capacidade para provocar uma explosão três a quatro mil vezes maior com efeitos catastróficos. 

A explosão do Katla levará à suspensão do tráfego aéreo no hemisfério norte durante meses seguidos.*


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2010 às 18:36)

*Aeroportos europeus reabrem progressivamente*

*Aeroportos reabrem em Espanha, França e Alemanha*

Em Espanha todos os aeroportos foram reabertos às 15.30 horas, com a excepção de Barcelona que só reabrirá às 19 horas. Na Alemanha, cinco aeroportos já se encontram reabertos e os restantes estarão operacionais a partir das 20 horas. Em França, apenas os aeroportos do sul do país foram reabertos. Todos os aeroportos espanhóis reabriram, hoje, domingo, pelas 15.30 horas locais, segundo anunciou a Autoridade Espanhola de Navegação Aérea. 
A progressão da nuvem de cinzas vulcânicas permitiu a reabertura de todos os terminais, encerrados, hoje, domingo, pela manhã. O restabelecimento de todas as operações nos aeroportos tem sido retomada progressivamente, ao longo da tarde. No caso de Barcelona, as previsões apontam para que a situação normalize apenas a partir das 19 horas, provavelmente, ainda a tempo de transportar o Presidente da República para Lisboa, a bordo de um Falcon da Força Aérea portuguesa, tal como inicialmente previsto pelos serviços da Presidência. 
Até ao meio-dia, foram cancelados em território espanhol um total de 2194 voos, de um total de 5066 que deveriam ter sido realizados. Ao longo do dia, chegaram a estar encerrados 17 aeroportos espanhóis: Barcelona, Girona, Reus, Sabadell, Astúrias, Santander, Bilbao, San Sebastián, Vitoria, Pamplona, Logroño, Zaragoza, Huesca, Palma de Maiorca, S. Bonet (Mallorca), Menorca e Lleida. 
Já na Alemanha, a Agência de Segurança Aeronáutica (DFS) autorizou a reabertura de seis aeroportos internacionais, pondo assim termo ao bloqueio total do espaço aéreo, em vigor desde sexta-feira à noite. Os voos poderão ser retomados a partir dos dois aeroportos de Berlim, Tegel e Schoenefeld, e ainda dos aeroportos de Erfurt, Leipzig e Hannover, mas só em direcção a leste, disse Kristina Kelek, porta-voz da DFS, em Langen (Frankfurt). O aeroporto de Hamburgo fazia parte da lista dos primeiros a reabrir provisoriamente, mas "foi suspensa porque as condições atmosféricas mudaram", disse a responsável da DFS. A mesma fonte adiantou ainda que, a partir das 20horas locais, haverá novas instruções que poderão abranger mais uma dezena de aeroportos que até lá continuarão encerrados. 
A decisão foi precedida de críticas de representantes das duas maiores companhias aéreas alemãs, a Lufthansa e a Air Berlin, que acusaram as autoridades aeronáuticas de terem decretado o fecho do espaço aéreo apenas com base em simulações de computador. O ministério federal dos transportes repudiou as críticas, lembrando que não se trata de uma acção isolada da Alemanha, mas sim de uma decisão europeia.  As regras da organização Internacional da Aviação Civil (ICAO) impõem que o espaço aéreo afectado por uma nuvem vulcânica não pode ser sobrevoado, disse uma porta-voz do referido ministério, em Berlim. A DFS rejeitou também as acusações, sublinhando que se rege "por critérios de segurança, e não por critérios económicos" 
*TAP já vai voar para aeroportos espanhóis e franceses que reabriram* - A TAP cancelou hoje, domingo, 85 voos na sequência da erupção vulcânica na Islândia, o que afectou 17.000 passageiros, mas poderá fazer alguns voos até ao final do dia para os aeroportos que reabriram em Espanha e no sul de França. Fonte da TAP disse à agência Lusa que a transportadora aérea conta assegurar ainda hoje, domingo, alguns voos para os aeroportos de Bilbao, Barcelona, Pamplona, Nice, Toulouse e Marselha. Por isso, a empresa aconselha os passageiros com bilhetes para voos da TAP para estes destinos a dirigirem-se aos aeroportos portugueses. A TAP assegurou que vai tentar transportar o máximo de passageiros para estes destinos enquanto os aeroportos se mantiverem abertos. Entre quinta-feira e hoje a TAP cancelou um total de 213 voos, o que afectou cerca de 42.000 passageiros. 

Jornal de Notícias


----------



## irpsit (18 Abr 2010 às 19:25)

O Eyjafjallajokull não está parado. Na webcam dá para ver que continua em erupção.
No entanto, a actividade sísmica parou. E a erupção está a abradar significativamente.

Se a actividade reduzir rapidamente pode ser mau sinal.
Antes desta erupção, a actividade da anterior fissura também terminou abruptamente, acompanhada de actividade sísmica. Isto pode coincidir com uma recanalização da pressão para outro vulcão vizinho.

Se a actividade cessar abruptamente, e registar-se novos sismos mais a leste, então poderá significar uma erupção do Katla. Embora não necessariamente.

Noto ainda que o Grimsvotn e o Hekla mostram sinais de alguma actividade crescente. Juntos são os 3 maiores vulcões da Islândia! No entanto, nos últimos dias, ambos (e incluindo o Katla) *não têm tido* actividade sísmica. O que é positivo.



Iceberg disse:


> *Radares sem registo de actividade no vulcão islandês *
> TSF Hoje às 16:42
> 
> Os radares não estão a captar nenhuma actividade no vulcão da Islândia que tem soltado nuvens de cinzas, alertam os cientistas. As atenções viram-se agora para o Katla.
> ...


----------



## stormy (18 Abr 2010 às 20:15)

*Re: A erupção do vulcão EyjafjallajökullEyjafjallajökull na Islândia*

a nivel geologico, o cessar da actividade sismica pode significar o alivio das tensões na camara magmatica/chaminés vulcanicas, quer pela total eliminação dos gases e magma aprisionados ( duvido dado o cessar muito repentino..), o retrocesso dos materiais vulcanicos  para maiores profundidades, na crosta/manto ( tambem demoraria algum tempo..variavel consoante o volume dos materiais), a dilatação ou formação de uma camara magmatica (nunca seria tão rapido e levaria á deformação do cone vulcanico) ou eventualmente pela abertura de outro "caminho" para o exterior, esta ultima hipotese levanta alguma preocupação caso o katla ou outro vulcão partilhe parte do seu aparelho vulcanico com o do Eyjafjallajökull, nesse caso talvez os materiais ainda não expelidos estejam a ser desviados para o katla ou outro aumentando as tensões e podendo causar a explosão desse vulcão
esperemos pelo melhor..


----------



## |Ciclone| (18 Abr 2010 às 21:21)

Aqui fica um mapa com os sismos:


----------



## Iceberg (18 Abr 2010 às 22:41)

Uma coisa é já certa, acho que nunca um tópico de vulcanismo foi tão concorrido como o actual vulcão islandês ...


----------



## irpsit (18 Abr 2010 às 22:49)

Em 1821 o Eyjafjallajökull foi tendo uma erupção explosiva, intermitentemente ao longo de um ano e meio, ora activo, ora calmo. Parou em Janeiro de 1823. Em Julho, o Katla entrou em erupção.

O padrão varia cada vez. Mas podemos estar a ter *apenas uma pausa* do Eyjafjallajökull.

O preocupante é que o *Katla *aumentou a sismicidade já poucas horas!!


----------



## |Ciclone| (18 Abr 2010 às 23:35)

Isso realmente é preocupante, não convinha nada que o katla entrasse em erupção....

Alguém me sabe explicar isto:
O que significa "god", "esk", "mid", "hvo" e "hau" 
E no que consiste o "Tremor amplitude" ?

Obrigado


----------



## irpsit (19 Abr 2010 às 09:08)

O que significa "god", "esk", "mid", "hvo" e "hau". São os nomes das estações locais, mas abreviadas. A amplitude não sei ao certo que significa.

O mais preocupante que o Katla poderá afectar será a aviação, com óbvias consequências económicas. Muitas vezes o Katla entrou em erupção sem causar arrefecimento climático significativo. Porém nessas ocasiões, não havia aviação como há em hoje em dia (1918, 1860, 1823, 1755, 1721, 1660...). Em média a sua erupção dura entre 15 dias a 2 meses.

http://iceland.vefur.is/iceland_nature/Volcanoes_in_Iceland/katla.htm



|Ciclone| disse:


> Isso realmente é preocupante, não convinha nada que o katla entrasse em erupção....
> 
> Alguém me sabe explicar isto:
> O que significa "god", "esk", "mid", "hvo" e "hau"
> ...


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 09:44)

Tremor Amplitude não sendo eu especialista neste área não será amplitude do abalo em Hz

Sendo como quando uma pessoa ter gases a vibração que acontece na zona abdominal assim medida?


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2010 às 10:25)

Mais uma foto espectacular da erupção deste vulcão, aliada a uns belíssimos raios:




_(AFP / Getty Images)_


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2010 às 15:28)

mais algumas fotos:


















Galeira de 24 fotos: Visão


----------



## PDias (19 Abr 2010 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,

será impressão minha ou o "Hekla" também começou a fumegar.
http://www.ruv.is/hekla


----------



## PTbig (19 Abr 2010 às 17:08)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> será impressão minha ou o "Hekla" também começou a fumegar.
> http://www.ruv.is/hekla



Parece bem que sim vamos ver o que se segue


----------



## |Ciclone| (19 Abr 2010 às 17:34)

Knyght disse:


> Tremor Amplitude não sendo eu especialista neste área não será amplitude do abalo em Hz
> 
> Sendo como quando uma pessoa ter gases a vibração que acontece na zona abdominal assim medida?



Em Hz não pode ser amplitude... Hz é a unidade SI de frequência e é o inverso do período ou seja é igual a s^-1. É o numero de oscilações por segundo. 

A amplitude é: 






Só se os valores do gráfico se referem à amplitude das ondas sísmicas e as diferentes cores às diferentes frequências das ondas sísmicas...  
Mas não sei bem qual o significado disso a nível sismológico, vou ver se pesquiso um pouco sobre o assunto.

Mas o que é certo é que não é bom sinal estar a aumentar...


----------



## |Ciclone| (19 Abr 2010 às 18:13)

Ja repararam nas imagens de satélite? Parece que a erupção está a aumentar e não é pouco  Bem como a actividade sísmica...

Aqui fica a animação....


----------



## irpsit (19 Abr 2010 às 18:14)

Não terão visto vocês apenas nuvens?

Olhei agora para a webcam do Hekla e não vejo nada de fumo.




PTbig disse:


> Parece bem que sim vamos ver o que se segue


----------



## Pixie (19 Abr 2010 às 18:17)

Já está em algumas noticias, o Hekla está a ameaçar acordar...

http://trueslant.com/level/2010/04/19/second-volcano-erupts-in-iceland-all-of-europe-facepalms/

http://www.abc.es/20100419/internacional-europa/entra-erupcion-volcan-islandes-201004191905.html


----------



## PTbig (19 Abr 2010 às 18:31)

irpsit disse:


> Não terão visto vocês apenas nuvens?
> 
> Olhei agora para a webcam do Hekla e não vejo nada de fumo.



infelizmente esta mesmo em actividade já e noticia no pag. principal da sapo:

http://tvnet.sapo.pt/noticias/detalhes.php?id=56930


----------



## Pixie (19 Abr 2010 às 18:42)

> Islândia nega erupção num segundo vulcão
> 
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia islandês indicou esta segunda-feira que o vulcão Hekla não entrou em erupção, contrariando informações anteriormente difundidas.
> ...



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=10&id_news=446177


----------



## PTbig (19 Abr 2010 às 18:51)

Esta um grande confusão a questão do Hekla, até agora a única noticia com fontes oficiais é a do Diário Digital, mas vamos esperar que isto acalme um pouco, que neste momento as noticias caem de todo o lado.


----------



## Pixie (19 Abr 2010 às 18:58)

Pois, é melhor


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Abr 2010 às 19:11)

> Pois, é melhor



A confusão surgiu pk a cam live que supostamente estava a filmar o Hekla na verdade estava a filmar o Eyjafjallajökull! Mas aguardemos mais noticias! Se se confirmar poderá ser grave mais uma vez para a aviação europeia visto k o hekla supostamente é 3 x's mais activo!

In dd...



Pixie disse:


> Islândia nega erupção num segundo vulcão
> 
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia islandês indicou esta segunda-feira que o vulcão Hekla não entrou em erupção, contrariando informações anteriormente difundidas.
> Imagens em directo da televisão estatal islandesa pareciam mostrar imagens do Hekla com uma grande coluna de fumo. Contudo, a estação televisiva informou posteriormente que a câmera estava acidentalmente apontada para o glaciar Eyjafjallajökull, que continua em erupção.




A erupção do vulcão na Islândia causou o caos na aviação europeia, com milhares de voos cancelados devido à nuvem de cinzas que se espalhou por grande parte do Velho Continente.[/quote]


----------



## kikofra (19 Abr 2010 às 20:47)

Esta prevista chuva para a islandia? e que tou a ver a cam do helka e esta a cair alguma nao sei se neve ou cinza...


----------



## irpsit (19 Abr 2010 às 21:36)

Pfff..... como é que toda a Europa consegue iludir-se com uma simples webcam?

Que RIDICULO!

Sim, o Hekla/Katla têm mostrado sinais, mas ainda nao entraram em erupção.
E se entrarem não é nada de outro mundo.
Está tudo tão alarmado!

O Hekla tem tidp erupções a cada 10 anos, e a última vez foi em 2000.
O Katla tem tido erupçóes a cada 40 anos, e a última vez foi em 1955.
Será assim tão surreal?

Já agora, o Grimsvotn, o Askja, o Kraftla, também estão atrasados na sua periodicidade de erupções.


----------



## Profetaa (19 Abr 2010 às 23:49)

Esta activo o vulcão Eyjafjallajökull ...
Boa visibilidade esta noite nas web...

http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-valahnjuk/

http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-thorolfsfelli/


http://meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## PDias (20 Abr 2010 às 10:42)

Bom dia, 

deixo aqui um link para o caso de alguém estar interessado em viajar até à Islândia:

http://www.katla.es/volcan_en_erupcion.html

Se tivesse possibilidades não hesitava, porque  deve ser uma viagem deslumbrante!


----------



## Knyght (20 Abr 2010 às 17:35)

ERUPÇÃO VULCÂNICA NA ISLÂNDIA (ACTUALIZAÇÃO 20 ABRIL/15H)

2010-04-20 (IM) disse:
			
		

> O vulcão Eyjafjallajökull mantém-se em actividade, continuando a expelir lava até cerca dos 3500-4500m de altitude, de acordo com as últimas observações do Serviço Meteorológico da Islândia (IMO).
> 
> As últimas previsões do Centro Consultivo de Cinzas Vulcânicas (VAAC) de Londres, para o período das 12 horas UTC (13 horas local no Continente e na Madeira) de hoje às 06 horas UTC (07 horas local no Continente e na Madeira) do dia 21 de Abril, apontam para uma pequena redução na pluma de cinzas vulcânicas num nível mais próximo da superfície (até aos 6000m), prevendo-se a sua dissipação nos níveis mais elevados da atmosfera.
> 
> Com uma extensão que vai desde o Canadá à Rússia, aproximando-se do espaço aéreo do Grupo Ocidental da Região Autónoma dos Açores, a dimensão e forma da pluma de cinzas vulcânicas tenderá a evoluir de acordo com o nível de emissões do vulcão e a circulação geral da atmosfera.



Enquanto estiver em erupção pode ser um bom sinal, vai libertando a pressão do interior e evitando, digo eu, a erupção dos maiores.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2010 às 17:41)

Não sei se já alguém mencionou para este link:

Imagens do SAT24 para o Atlântico Norte e Noroeste da Europa


----------



## |Ciclone| (20 Abr 2010 às 20:10)

Bastante actividade sísmica na Islândia nas ultimas horas...











Dia 24 a lua está no perigeu e dia 28 é lua cheia... Pode ter alguma influência no aumento da actividade vulcânica.


----------



## irpsit (20 Abr 2010 às 20:45)

É normal haver dezenas de sismos por dia na Islândia.
Não é nada a ver com a lua cheia nem com o actual vulcão.

Embora curiosamente vários dos maiores sismos da história tenham ocorrido em luas cheias/novas.



|Ciclone| disse:


> Bastante actividade sísmica na Islândia nas ultimas horas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## |Ciclone| (20 Abr 2010 às 21:14)

irpsit disse:


> Embora curiosamente vários dos maiores sismos da história tenham ocorrido em luas cheias/novas.



Não acho que tenha nada de curioso, na lua cheia a força que a lua exerce sobre a Terra é muito maior daí as marés serem maiores. E não só as marés são afectadas, também as placas tectónicas e os vulcões. Num dia de lua cheia ou nova é mais provável haver um grande sismo ou uma erupção vulcânica. Daí muitos dos grandes sismos da historia terem ocorrido em lua cheia ou nova.


----------



## Z13 (20 Abr 2010 às 22:25)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Não acho que tenha nada de curioso, na lua cheia a força que a lua exerce sobre a Terra é muito maior daí as marés serem maiores. E não só as marés são afectadas, também as placas tectónicas e os vulcões.



Queria apenas fazer uma pequena correcção... A força que a Lua exerce sobre a Terra, que é igual à força que a Terra exerce sobre a Lua, chama-se_ força gravítica_ e apenas depende da massa destes 2 corpos e da distância a que eles se encontram... Ora a massa quer da Lua quer da Terra, é constante durante os 28 dias do ciclo lunar, e a sua distância também! Logo, _a força que a lua exerce sobre a terra_ é sempre a mesma!

Contudo, existe mais um corpo bem maior e bem próximo de nós, que é o sol, que também provoca uma forte atracção gravítica. E é o conjunto das duas forças, a do sol e a da lua, que nos períodos de lua nova se unem na mesma direcção para provocar marés mais fortes! Na lua cheia, altura em que a sua posição é contrária à do sol, também existem marés maiores devidas ao facto de os oceanos serem líquidos e de terem bastante inércia, e da atracção gravítica da lua numa direcção e do sol na outra, deslocarem grandes massas de água em sentidos opostos.


----------



## Iceberg (20 Abr 2010 às 23:09)

*Espaço aéreo britânico vai reabrir de forma faseada a partir das 22h00m horas*

20 de Abril de 2010, 21:39

Londres, 20 abr (Lusa) - A maioria do espaço aéreo britânico vai reabrir de forma "faseada" a partir das 22:00 horas, anunciou hoje a Autoridade de Aviação Civil britânica, responsável pela segurança no setor. 

"Ainda vão continuar a existir algumas 'zonas sem voo' onde as concentrações de cinza apresentarem níveis inseguros para os voos se realizarem, mas serão muito menores do que as restrições atuais", vincou o organismo, em comunicado. 

Todavia, acrescentou, com base na informação dos serviços meteorológicos, estas zonas "não cobrem atualmente o Reino Unido".


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Abr 2010 às 02:24)

Não sei se já aqui foi dito porque confesso que mal tenho tido tempo para cá vir
e não li tudo o que está para trás , mas permitam-me o aparte e desculpem-me se ele não for original:
-não deixa de ser irónico ver aeroportos parados, completamente paralisados 
 nos seus melhores dias do ano de operacionalidade quer nas  visibilidades, quer nas  nebulosidades.
Ou seja , tanto aeroporto europeu encerrado justamente em invulgar período de estabilidade atmosférica , de céus limpos, dos Pirinéus aos Urales com as excepções que ,obviamente ,encerram tão vasta região.
Sabemos que não estarão assim tão limpos quanto aparentam.
Se sabemos...


----------



## Vince (21 Abr 2010 às 02:39)

Um vídeo muito interessante:




> You can get another perspective on these spasmodic explosions by watching the video taken from a helicopter yesterday, showing a "pressure wave" that represents one of these explosions occurring in the crater. Each explosion is a large "bubble" of volatile gases in the magma escaping at the vent, causing fragmentation of the magma and the explosion we see. This might also explain some of the loud explosions that have been reported today near the volcano.




[VIDEO]http://http.ruv.straumar.is/static.ruv.is/vefur/20042010_myndir_omar.wmv[/VIDEO]

(Abrir de preferência com o MediaPlayer em fullscreen)
http://http.ruv.straumar.is/static.ruv.is/vefur/20042010_myndir_omar.wmv


----------



## |Ciclone| (21 Abr 2010 às 07:55)

Z13 disse:


> Queria apenas fazer uma pequena correcção... A força que a Lua exerce sobre a Terra, que é igual à força que a Terra exerce sobre a Lua, chama-se_ força gravítica_ e apenas depende da massa destes 2 corpos e da distância a que eles se encontram... Ora a massa quer da Lua quer da Terra, é constante durante os 28 dias do ciclo lunar, e a sua distância também! Logo, _a força que a lua exerce sobre a terra_ é sempre a mesma!
> 
> Contudo, existe mais um corpo bem maior e bem próximo de nós, que é o sol, que também provoca uma forte atracção gravítica. E é o conjunto das duas forças, a do sol e a da lua, que nos períodos de lua nova se unem na mesma direcção para provocar marés mais fortes! Na lua cheia, altura em que a sua posição é contrária à do sol, também existem marés maiores devidas ao facto de os oceanos serem líquidos e de terem bastante inércia, e da atracção gravítica da lua numa direcção e do sol na outra, deslocarem grandes massas de água em sentidos opostos.



Exacto, só há um pequeno pormenor que está incorrecto  
A distância entre a Terra e a Lua não é sempre a mesma, por exemplo, dia 24 a Lua está no Perigeu a 367141 km da Terra. Dia 09 a Lua esteve no apogeu, a 404997 km da Terra. E a distância da Terra ao Sol também não é sempre a mesma. Daí haverem "marés vivas" quando por exemplo temos Lua nova a coincidir com o Perigeu.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2010 às 08:33)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo muito interessante:
> http://http.ruv.straumar.is/static.ruv.is/vefur/20042010_myndir_omar.wmv


Muito interessante sem dúvida.
Vê-se perfeitamente a violência do evento e aquilo que parece ser *a dispersão das ondas de choque* ao longo da nuvem de gases - só com muita potência para ter este efeito...


----------



## irpsit (21 Abr 2010 às 08:56)

Também acho curioso esta correlação. Afinal se existe efeito de maré nos oceanos e na atmosfera, porque não no magma?

O facto é que muitos dos maiores sismos se verificam na lua cheia/lua nova. Exemplos: sismo do Chile ocorre um dia antes da lua cheia, o da Sumatra em 2004 ocorre no dia da lua nova. Curiosamente, a erupção central do Eyjaflallajokull ocorre também no dia da lua nova.

Saíndo do off-topic, a actividade sísmica junto ao Eyjaflallajokull e Katla continua ligeiramente elevada, mas felizmente não tem aumentado. O vulcão hoje de manhã continua em erupção, embora com a pluma a atingir pouca altura.

A erupção prévia seguiu o seguinte padrão: Começa em Dezembro de 1821 e dura alguns dias, depois continua de modo mais suave até Junho 1822. Durante mais um mês segue-se uma série de novas erupções mais explosivas, e depois o vulcão torna-se mais calmo até ao final do ano. No ano seguinte, em Junho de 1823, o Katla entra em erupção durante 28 dias. Ambos os vulcões não estão conectados apesar das suas erupções ocorrerem em sequência. VEI do Katla costuma ser entre 3 a 5.









|Ciclone| disse:


> Não acho que tenha nada de curioso, na lua cheia a força que a lua exerce sobre a Terra é muito maior daí as marés serem maiores. E não só as marés são afectadas, também as placas tectónicas e os vulcões. Num dia de lua cheia ou nova é mais provável haver um grande sismo ou uma erupção vulcânica. Daí muitos dos grandes sismos da historia terem ocorrido em lua cheia ou nova.


----------



## fsl (21 Abr 2010 às 10:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> Não sei se já aqui foi dito porque confesso que mal tenho tido tempo para cá vir
> e não li tudo o que está para trás , mas permitam-me o aparte e desculpem-me se ele não for original:
> -não deixa de ser irónico ver aeroportos parados, completamente paralisados
> nos seus melhores dias do ano de operacionalidade quer nas  visibilidades, quer nas  nebulosidades.
> ...




*Ainda sobre as medidas tomadas, nomeadamente o encerramento do Espaço Aereo de diversos paises , só porque a "Nuvem" os atingiu, continuo a pensar que foram medidas, em muitos casos, radicais e exageradas. A determinaçao do risco e a sua gestao, exige analises exaustivas e decisoes ponderadas.
Em Aviaçao a  segurança absoluta é inatingivel , havera´sempre que defenir o nivel de risco que as circunstancias aconselham .
Por outro lado o modo como se está a sair deste imbroglio, tambem me parece pouco fundamentado.*


----------



## Knyght (21 Abr 2010 às 10:56)

Bem meus amigos o principal problema da nuvem pelo que ouvi não é o navegar as cegas mas sim a falta de oxigénio dentro da mesma que poderá fazer parar os motores...


----------



## stormy (21 Abr 2010 às 11:59)

Knyght disse:


> Bem meus amigos o principal problema da nuvem pelo que ouvi não é o navegar as cegas mas sim a falta de oxigénio dentro da mesma que poderá fazer parar os motores...



A falta de oxigenio, dadaa dispersão da nuvem, é desprezivel.
o real problema é o derretimento/volatilização dos piroclastos nela presente, quando passam na camara de combustão ( 1500-1800º), e solidificação posterior nas laminas da turbina/escape
isso levaria á destruição da aerodinamica dentro do motor assim como a destruição de certos componentes eletronicos com consequente perda de eficiencia e, em ultimo, a inutilização do motor


----------



## Vince (21 Abr 2010 às 12:20)

Knyght disse:


> Bem meus amigos o principal problema da nuvem pelo que ouvi não é o navegar as cegas mas sim a falta de oxigénio dentro da mesma que poderá fazer parar os motores...




O problema da cinza vulcânica e dos aviões é porque pelo menos nas zonas onde a nuvem é mais densa a mesma tem muitas partículas de pedra e vidro (sílica). 






Essas partículas além de causarem um efeito abrasivo no avião (imagina um jacto de areia fina a 800/900km/h contra uma superfície), ao serem sugadas pelo motor a jacto causam danos nas pás do compressor. A sílica depois entra juntamente com o ar comprimido na câmara de combustão onde derrete com o calor pegando-se às superfícies com efeitos imprevisíveis, podendo parar o motor ou mesmo destruí-lo.  Além do motor as partículas também podem entupir os pitot tubes, uns pequenos tubos que são o instrumento que serve para medir a velocidade do avião, muito falado a quando do acidente da Air France.


----------



## Z13 (21 Abr 2010 às 12:21)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Exacto, só há um pequeno pormenor que está incorrecto
> A distância entre a Terra e a Lua não é sempre a mesma, por exemplo, dia 24 a Lua está no Perigeu a 367141 km da Terra. Dia 09 a Lua esteve no apogeu, a 404997 km da Terra. E a distância da Terra ao Sol também não é sempre a mesma. Daí haverem "marés vivas" quando por exemplo temos Lua nova a coincidir com o Perigeu.





Claro que sim, e o sol idem (_Afélio / Periélio_). O que queria frisar era que, é o sistema _sol-lua-terra_ no seu todo que deve ser levado em conta na questão das marés (oceânicas e magmáticas), e não apenas o binómio _terra-lua_.


----------



## mig500 (21 Abr 2010 às 13:17)

Documentário do National Geographic sobre o incidente do British Airways Flight 9 a 24 de Junho de 1982 em que o Boeing 747 ficou sem os 4 motores.


----------



## Vince (21 Abr 2010 às 15:31)

fsl disse:


> Ainda sobre as medidas tomadas, nomeadamente o encerramento do Espaço Aereo de diversos paises , só porque a "Nuvem" os atingiu, continuo a pensar que foram medidas, em muitos casos, radicais e exageradas. A determinaçao do risco e a sua gestao, exige analises exaustivas e decisoes ponderadas.
> Em Aviaçao a  segurança absoluta é inatingivel , havera´sempre que defenir o nivel de risco que as circunstancias aconselham .
> Por outro lado o modo como se está a sair deste imbroglio, tambem me parece pouco fundamentado.




Um dos problemas parece estar no desconhecimento do que é o limite tolerável para os motores, pois parece que os fabricantes nunca testaram seriamente esta realidade não estabelecendo critérios bem definidos em termos de operação. O outro é conseguir prever o que está na atmosfera num determinado local e determinada altitude, pois é difícil estar a efectuar medições em todo o lado, e os modelos são falíveis.


*Can we fly safely through volcanic ash? *
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18797-can-we-fly-safely-through-volcanic-ash.html


----------



## Knyght (21 Abr 2010 às 17:00)

Vince disse:


> O problema da cinza vulcânica e dos aviões é porque pelo menos nas zonas onde a nuvem é mais densa a mesma tem muitas partículas de pedra e vidro (sílica).



Sinceramente ouvi algo por alto aquilo que um piloto da Tap no Bom Dia Portugal disse mas como era naquela de tomar o pequeno almoço para ir dormir, fico agora mais esclarecido obrigado


----------



## Pixie (21 Abr 2010 às 17:42)

Penso que terá mais a ver com a consistência da cinza...
A cinza de vulcão é uma cinza pegajosa e quente... aquilo a entrar para o motor dos aviões deve actuar mais ou menos como barro, ou cola... 

Vou tentar saber mais e já digo alguma coisa! 



> Pilots are advised never to fly though an ash cloud because of the extreme problems it can cause an aircraft. Ingesting ash dust can cause partial or total engine power loss. Simultaneous power loss in all engines has also occured.
> 
> The ash will also damage aircraft ventilation, hydraulic, electronic and air data systems along with the plane's paint, windscreens and powerplants.


----------



## fsl (21 Abr 2010 às 18:48)

Vince disse:


> Um dos problemas parece estar no desconhecimento do que é o limite tolerável para os motores, pois parece que os fabricantes nunca testaram seriamente esta realidade não estabelecendo critérios bem definidos em termos de operação. O outro é conseguir prever o que está na atmosfera num determinado local e determinada altitude, pois é difícil estar a efectuar medições em todo o lado, e os modelos são falíveis.
> 
> 
> *Can we fly safely through volcanic ash? *
> http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18797-can-we-fly-safely-through-volcanic-ash.html



*A razao porque eu digo que foi uma decisao radical , baseia-se no facto de em certas areas em que a nuvem estava baixa  a cerca de 10000pes e nao se ter admitido o sobrevoo a 30000pes ,por exemplo. Por outro lado o grau de concentraçao das particulas certamente tambem nao é uniformente densa, pelo que se poderiam delimitar areas perigosas e outras nao. Julgo que foi o que acabou por fazer-se!
A decisao de fechar tudo, foi uma decisao  para nao se assumir responsabilidades, criando o caos no Transporte Aereo.   *


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2010 às 21:56)

Ainda bem que se tomou a decisão "radical" de não efectuarem voos nestes dias.
Foram muitos e muitos milhares de voos, e muitos, muitos mais passageiros com os voos anulados.
Bastava um (1!) só destes voos acabar em tragédia e o que sucederia? Críticas e mais críticas e mais críticas...aos mesmos que decidiram fechar o espaço aéreo em determinadas zonas do continente Europeu.
Eu percebo que custa olhar para isto e verificar que seria mais fácil manter o espaço aéreo aberto, agora que a situação acalmou...mas vejamos um exemplo.

Verificou-se no passado verão a queda de uma arriba em cima de veraneantes no Algarve. Em seguida, foram verificadas várias praias e constatou-se que haviam arribas em risco de cair e foram interditadas áreas como precaução. Como as pessoas estavam habituadas a ir para esses locais criticaram as autoridades por excesso de zelo - sempre estiveram junto dessas arribas ao longo dos anos e nada aconteceu. Mas e se nada se fizesse e acontecesse mais alguma tragédia? essas mesmas autoridades seriam criticadas por isso.
Costuma-se dizer: "Preso por ter cão, preso por não ter..."

Infelizmente o ritmo de vida que temos leva-nos a não dispor de tempo para sequer pensar na eventualidade de certos desastres naturais nos condicionarem a vida, mas isto é assim. Uma chuvada mais forte, um tornado, um vendaval, um sismo, um vulcão...fazem parte dos acontecimentos com os quais temos, infelizmente, de conviver. Prevenir o que pode ser prevenido deve ser feito, mas há situações as quais são impossíveis de controlar, e esta da dispersão das cinzas vulcânicas é uma delas. 

O mal a meu ver é que a nossa cultura não nos prepara para as fatalidades da mãe-natureza, e por via disso, aumenta o sofrimento humano a cada evento que sofremos...


----------



## EGIT-ANA (21 Abr 2010 às 22:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ainda bem que ser tomou a decisão "radical" de não efectuarem voos nestes dias.
> 
> Concordo plenamente com o Aristocrata!
> 
> ...


----------



## excalibas (21 Abr 2010 às 23:17)

Pesquisando na net encontrei este artigo sobre o que aconteceu ao motor de um avião da NASA em 2000 que passou por uma nuvem de cinza vulcânica.
Só o descobriram depois de aterrar e verificar o estado do motor.
Discovery News


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2010 às 02:13)

*O perigo de despertar o gigante islandês adormecido*



> Vulcão vizinho Katla poderá entrar em erupção em breve.
> 
> Aconteceu nos anos de 920, 1612 e 1918. De todas as vezes que o vulcão situado por baixo do glaciar Eyjafallajokull, na Islândia, entrou em erupção, pouco tempo depois aconteceu o mesmo com o vizinho Katla, um vulcão muito maior, mais agressivo e potencialmente mais mortífero. Os cientistas estão agora a contar os minutos até que o gigante adormecido Katla expluda e provoque um caos ainda maior na Islândia, e por consequência, em toda a Europa.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2010 às 21:10)

Ontem o fumo expelido pelo Eyjafjallajökull era praticamente residual, mas hoje e agora está um pouco mais intenso.






Webcam


----------



## Hazores (22 Abr 2010 às 23:20)

boa noite,

hoje na RTP-Açores deu uma reportagem no telejornal, em que o investigador Félix Rodrigues, do DCA da Universidade dos Açores, recolheu a chuva dos últimos dias e provou existir cinzas vulcânicas, assim como poeiras do deserto.

http://mms://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/RTPAcoresWin/telej/tjacores_20100422.wmv


----------



## vagas (23 Abr 2010 às 20:58)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos espectaculares do vulcão e nem só 

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/04/more_from_eyjafjallajokull.html


----------



## fsl (23 Abr 2010 às 22:43)

Belas fotos. O introito exprime o que eu tentei dizer em Posts anteriores, i.é. em vez de decisoes radicais, avaliar em concreto as diferentes situaçoes e decidir conscientemente  o que fazer.


----------



## irpsit (27 Abr 2010 às 17:12)

Daqui a 4 dias tenho voo para a Islândia (isto, se o vulcão e vento permitirem).
De lá, vou vos contando a situação local.

A erupção continua, agora com mais emissão de lava e ainda a coluna de poeira, embora a baixa altitude. Não dá sinais de parar, mas também não há sinais de qualquer actividade nos outros vulcões vizinhos.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2010 às 13:34)

Apesar de nos últimos dias não se ter falado do Eyjafjallajökull, o vulcão continua a expelir bastante fumo.
Hoje, com o céu pouco nublado na região, esse fumo é bem visível nas webcams.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2010 às 12:24)

> Aviação
> *Nuvem de cinzas volta a ‘atacar’ *
> 
> A Irlanda decidiu hoje encerrar o seu espaço aéreo entre as 7 e as 13 horas, devido a uma nova nuvem de cinzas oriunda do vulcão islandês. Em Portugal já foram cancelados 14 voos.
> ...



Há instantes:


----------



## hugomau (4 Mai 2010 às 15:22)

AnDré disse:


> Há instantes:



AnDré, qual é o link dessa webcam?

Já agora, podem postar aqui links de webcams do vulcão?

Só conheço esta: http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-fimmvorduhalsi/

Obrigado,

Hugo


----------



## PTbig (4 Mai 2010 às 16:53)

O link da webcam que o AnDré tem é http://www.vodafone.is/eldgos/en


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2010 às 19:07)

> O vulcão islandês Eyjafjallajökull, voltou a intensificar a sua actividade.
> 
> O Centro Consultivo de Cinzas Vulcânicas (VAAC) de Londres, encontra-se  a monitorizar a situação emitindo avisos, de acordo com as normas da Organização Internacional da Aviação Civil (ICAO) caso a situação o justifique.
> 
> ...



*Instituto de Meteorologia*


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mai 2010 às 20:06)

No comunicado do IM, dizem que não havia previsão para a chegadd da nuvem de Portugal até às 1h de hoje.Pois acontece que a hora já passou.

Alguém me consegue fazer um diagnóstico e da situação actual?


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2010 às 20:37)

Pedro disse:


> No comunicado do IM, dizem que não havia previsão para a chegadd da nuvem de Portugal até às 1h de hoje.Pois acontece que a hora já passou.
> 
> Alguém me consegue fazer um diagnóstico e da situação actual?



Pedro... O comunicado do IM refere-se à *1 hora* (da manhã) do dia 5 de Maio, ainda estamos no dia 4


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mai 2010 às 20:51)

Esqueça, MSantos, nunca sei a quantos vamos...

Novo comunicado:

_"Na sequência da actividade do vulcão Eyjafjallajökull, a última informação recebida do Centro Consultivo de Cinzas Vulcânicas (VAAC) de Londres reporta que, por volta das 18 horas do Continente, não existia qualquer nuvem de cinzas vulcânicas no espaço aéreo de controlo português.

A nuvem de cinzas, que se encontra no Atlântico Norte a noroeste da Península Ibérica, deslocar-se-á para sul nas próximas horas e prevê-se que atinja o limite nordeste da FIR (Região de Informação de Voo) de Santa Maria cerca da 01 hora do Continente. Será afectada uma pequena região delimitada pelos pontos de coordenadas 45ºN 13ºW, 44ºN 14ºW e 45ºN 15º W.

Prevê-se que se mantenha o deslocamento da nuvem para Sul nas 12 horas seguintes. Estima-se que às 0700 horas do Continente a região afectada seja mais extensa, sendo definida pelos pontos 43ºN 13ºW, 43ºN 15ºW, 44ºN 17ºW e 45ºN 18ºW.

O IM encontra-se a acompanhar a situação e actualizará a informação sempre que considere necessário.

Divisão de Meteorologia Aeronáutica, Centro Meteorológico para a Aeronáutica de Lisboa
Meteorologista: João Andrade.

Actualizado a 04 de Maio de 2010 às 18.30 UTC (19.30h do Continente)"
_
IM, Portugal


----------



## Profetaa (4 Mai 2010 às 21:00)

Boas...
Quem gosta  ou necessita de acompanhar a evolução do vulcão(todas as webcams disponiveis,videos e fotos,evolução da nuvem de cinzas ou actividade sismologica na Islandia)poderá faze-lo atraves de varios links disponiveis em : http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/
no ESPECIAL VULCÃO EYJAFJALLAJOKULL NA ISLÂNDIA .

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## netfalcon (4 Mai 2010 às 23:12)

*http://www.ruv.is/katla/

Boas malta da meteorologia 

Como podem ver o vizinho Katla ja liberta umas fumarolas de fumo ainda que pequenas. Ao principio tambem me pareciam nuvens sim, mas depois de ver que comecavam sempre no mesmo sitio é que reparei que é vapor a sair já.

Vamos ver o que acontece... 
cumprimentos*​


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2010 às 23:40)

Talvez uma nuvem baixa. O último boletim desta tarde refere que não foram detectadas alterações no Katla


----------



## Profetaa (5 Mai 2010 às 00:21)

O site do Instituto de meteorologia Islandes tambem refere que o katla esta calmo....


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2010 às 11:55)

*Assunto: Pluma de cinzas vulcânicas - Actualização*


> Na sequência da actividade do vulcão Eyjafjallajökull e segundo a última informação recebida do Centro Consultivo de Cinzas Vulcânicas (VAAC) de Londres, às 6 horas locais de hoje, parte da pluma de cinzas vulcânicas já se encontra sobre o espaço aéreo português, designadamente na parte mais nordeste da região de Informação de Voo (FIR) de Santa Maria, sobre a área delimitada pelos pontos:
> 
> 45,00ºN 13,00ºW - 43,26ºN 13,00ºW ? 43,19ºN 15,11ºW ? 45,00ºN 17,22ºW
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mai 2010 às 13:37)

Novo comunicado do IM:



> _"Pluma de cinzas vulcânicas - Actualização
> 
> Na sequência da actividade do vulcão Eyjafjallajökull e segundo a última informação recebida do Centro Consultivo de Cinzas Vulcânicas (VAAC) de Londres, às 12 horas locais de hoje, parte da pluma de cinzas vulcânicas encontra-se sobre o espaço aéreo português, designadamente na parte mais nordeste da região de Informação de Voo (FIR) de Santa Maria, sobre a área delimitada pelos pontos:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2010 às 15:47)

*Menos 300 voos no espaço europeu devido a nuvem de cinzas vulcânicas*


> Espaço aéreo europeu deve registar hoje, quarta-feira, cerca de 300 voos a menos que o habitual devido às cinzas vulcânicas com origem na Islândia.
> 
> Segundo um comunicado da Organização Europeia de Navegação Aérea, (Eurocontrol), estão previstos 28.700 voos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2010 às 17:13)

> *Magma intrusion - 05 May 2010 13:40*
> 
> Since Monday 3 May, increased earthquake activity beneath Eyjafjallajökull has been recorded. Precise locations of the earthquakes show that their source is at first very deep, at about 23 km depth, but then migrates upwards. This strongly indicates that “new” magma is intruding into the magma conduit and pushing on the over-lying magma, causing a difference in pressure at the surface. It is therefore anticipated that the eruption will continue at full force in the next days.
> 
> ...



Fotos de ontem e anteontem:


----------



## netfalcon (5 Mai 2010 às 22:52)

http://www.ruv.is/katla/

agora ve.se bem que nao é uma nuvem. Agora é claramente vapor de agua.
A pouco tive a sorte de ver a webcam a tremer (talvez um tremor de terra?)

cumprimentos


----------



## Profetaa (6 Mai 2010 às 00:16)

netfalcon disse:


> http://www.ruv.is/katla/
> 
> agora ve.se bem que nao é uma nuvem. Agora é claramente vapor de agua.
> A pouco tive a sorte de ver a webcam a tremer (talvez um tremor de terra?)
> ...



HUmmm...
Realmente tenho andado atento a essa webcam, e há la sempre uma nuvem que quase nao se move,provavelmente é uma zona de nevoeiro,mas.....
Quanto ao tremor de terra, há mt actividade sismica na Islandia, dezenas de sismos todos os dias, cm podem verificar na actividade sismica do IM Islandes...
Que dizem os mais entendidos no assunto??

O site do Im Islandes refere ás 23h21 do dia 5 de Maio que o Katla não está em erupção, nem há sinais de vir a estar em breve....

http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/Katla2009/gosplott.html

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2010 às 11:48)

*Volcanic Ash Advisory (para a aviação)
Previsão próximas horas.*








*Dióxido de Enxofre (SO2) pelas 06:48z:*







*Sismos*
Mantém-se a actividade sísmica no Eyjafjallajökull. Em relação ao Katla cuja caldeira fica por debaixo do glaciar Mýrdalsjökull (ver mapa), permanece sossegado em termos sísmicos


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2010 às 12:37)

*Assunto: Pluma de cinzas vulcânicas - Actualização*


> Na sequência da actividade do vulcão Eyjafjallajökull e segundo a última informação recebida do Centro Consultivo de Cinzas Vulcânicas (VAAC) de Londres, às 7 horas do Continente a pluma de cinzas vulcânicas encontrava-se em espaço aéreo português, designadamente no nordeste da Região de Informação de Voo (FIR) de Santa Maria e no noroeste da Região de Informação de Voo de Lisboa.
> 
> A área atingida era delimitada a sul pela linha definida pelos pontos de coordenadas
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2010 às 12:45)

netfalcon disse:


> agora ve.se bem que nao é uma nuvem. Agora é claramente vapor de agua.
> A pouco tive a sorte de ver a webcam a tremer (talvez um tremor de terra?)



Olhando para a localização da webcam e a altitude dela, penso que o glaciar Mýrdalsjökull que cobre a caldeira do Katla nem se consegue ver pelas imagens, talvez muito ao longe no horizonte que tem estado sempre com neblina, e isto presumindo que a webcam está mesmo apontada para lá.





http://www.ruv.is/katla/


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2010 às 13:34)

Interessante e espectacular


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2010 às 19:08)

*Nuvem de cinzas medida sobre Évora desde quarta feira graças a equipamento único em Portugal*

O equipamento, que está a fornecer as primeiras medições reais sobre Portugal, não apenas dados de projeções meteorológicas, é um sistema RAMAN LIDAR (Light Detection And Ranging) multicanal. O LIDAR está no Centro de Geofísica (CGE) da Universidade de Évora e mede o perfil vertical dos aerossóis, partículas sólidas ou líquidas, com propriedades muito variadas, em suspensão na atmosfera e com influência no sistema climático.
O equipamento - emite um laser que é refletido nos constituintes atmosféricos, em vários comprimentos de onda, o que permite detetar as diversas partículas - integra a rede europeia EARLINET (European Aerosol Research LIDAR NETwork), que tem 30 destes sistemas, em 14 países europeus. O CGE já esperava, depois da primeira erupção do vulcão Eyjafjöll, a 14 de abril, que alguns aerossóis da pluma chegassem a Portugal continental e pudessem ser medidos.
Com o vulcão ainda em atividade, uma nova nuvem de cinzas foi libertada esta terça feira e provocou o encerramento temporário do espaço aéreo da Escócia e da Irlanda. Frank Wagner, responsável da estação do CGE na EARLINET, revelou hoje à agência Lusa que na quarta feira à tarde as imagens proporcionadas pelo LIDAR mostraram, pela primeira vez, "algumas cinzas vulcânicas" na atmosfera, sobre Évora.
"Podemos ver aerossóis a uma altitude de cerca de três a quatro quilómetros", disse, referindo, baseado num modelo meteorológico concebido para calcular a trajetória, que as partículas "vieram do norte". O responsável mostrou ainda à Lusa, em imagens de computador com as medições do LIDAR, que as cinzas ainda hoje são visíveis sobre Évora, mais ou menos à mesma altitude.
Contudo, por serem "pequenas concentrações" de cinzas, pelo menos de momento, Frank Wagner garantiu não existirem implicações para o tráfego aéreo em Portugal. Devido às suas características, os aerossóis das cinzas vulcânicas têm "implicações no clima" e "quando caem para a superfície terrestre, na biosfera e na saúde".
"Quando a concentração é baixa, como é agora o caso de Portugal, as implicações são pequenas. Mas, na Escócia, onde a concentração é maior, as implicações são maiores", frisou. Se o vulcão islandês continuar com erupções e estas forem de "maior intensidade", realçou o investigador alemão, "mais partículas chegarão a Portugal" e aí, "em princípio, poderão existir mais implicações".
Por exemplo, em termos climáticos, estes aerossóis, por refletirem a luz solar, fazem com que menos radiação chegue à superfície: "O vulcão Pinatubo, em 1991, provocou maiores impactos na atmosfera global, que arrefeceu meio grau". Já quanto à natureza, o positivo é que "as cinzas vulcânicas têm componentes fertilizantes para as plantas", mas, ao mesmo tempo, na ótica negativa, "muitos vulcões emitem sulfato de óxido que, com água, dá ácido sulfúrico, o que é prejudicial".
Os sistemas LIDAR, como o de Évora, são “muito importantes para verificar se as projeções meteorológicas da trajetória da pluma vulcânica estão corretas”, de forma a alertar o tráfego aéreo, e “identificar as propriedades das cinzas”, para “calcular o seu impacto no clima, nas nuvens e na qualidade do ar”, rematou.

Destak


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2010 às 21:16)

O último relatório de hoje:









Esta manhã:


----------



## Profetaa (7 Mai 2010 às 01:09)

Segundo esta imagem divulgada ás 00h00 de 7 Maio pelo Centro Consultivo de Cinzas Vulcânicas de Londres, a pluma de cinzas vulcanicas do vulcao na Islandia, irá colocar-se sobre a zona de Lisboa ás 12h de dia 7, será que esta poderá condicionar o trafego aereo nacional? Principalmente o aeroporto de Lisboa?






http://meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2010 às 01:52)

No sensor satélite pelas 1945z já aparecem elevadas concentrações de SO2 próximo de Portugal


(experimental and for testing purpose only)


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2010 às 09:08)

Um pequeno time-lapse que fiz esta manhã, pouco antes do tempo encobrir na webcam da Vodafone


----------



## under (7 Mai 2010 às 10:17)

Segundo o IM as 13 horas devera chegar a Extremadura


----------



## cardu (7 Mai 2010 às 10:34)

à tarde o aeroporto de lisboa corre o risco de encerrar??


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2010 às 11:10)

cardu disse:


> à tarde o aeroporto de lisboa corre o risco de encerrar??



Deve depender da localização da nuvem e a altitude a que se encontra, e se afecta todas as rotas ou alguma pode ser utilizada nas aproximações e descolagens. A decisão cabe à Navegação Aérea de Portugal.


Ultimo VAAC:


----------



## hugomau (7 Mai 2010 às 11:36)

Vince disse:


> No sensor satélite pelas 1945z já aparecem elevadas concentrações de SO2 próximo de Portugal
> 
> 
> (experimental and for testing purpose only)



Olá,

qual é a fonte desta imagem?

Obrigado,

Hugo


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2010 às 23:20)

Neste momento é bem visivel a erupção nas Webcams, o céu está limpo e ainda é dia na Islandia

http://eldgos.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-hvolsvelli/

http://www.vodafone.is/eldgos/en


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2010 às 10:43)

hugomau disse:


> Olá,
> qual é a fonte desta imagem?



http://satepsanone.nesdis.noaa.gov/pub/OMI/OMISO2/

Refere-se ao SO2 (dióxido de Enxofre), julgo que é de um sensor do satélite Aura, mas como diz na página, o produto é experimental.  E apresenta alguns problemas, com umas faixas em branco devido a um problema num sensor. Além disso não é geoestacionário, é preciso aguardar que faça uma passagem pela zona. Outro problema que detectei é que as imagens mudam de hora apesar de se manterem iguais, por exemplo a imagem que está neste momento apesar de ter uma hora desta madrugada na verdade ainda é a mesma de ontem à tarde pelo que não se percebe bem a que horas de facto se referem, suponho que seja preciso procurar no site informação adicional sobre as passagens, para quem tem tempo.

(ontem)


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2010 às 11:08)

O vulcão tem estado continuamente a libertar muita cinza para a atmosfera
















> *NO FLY ZONE IN LPPC*
> A no fly zone has been designated from FL000 to FL 200 in the north part of Portugal. All the coordinates are published in the NOTAM A1907/10
> More areas designated as NO FLY ZONE have been published via NOTAM A1914/10 A1915/10 A1916/10 some of these areas are from FL200 to FL350.
> AO should pay attention to possible tactical rerouting around the No Fly Zone in Portuguese airspace and calculate fuel accordingly.







*FL000-FL200: 0 aos 6 mil metros*









*FL200-FL350: Dos 6 mil aos 10/11 mil metros*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2010 às 12:28)

*Cancelados 104 voos nos aeroportos portugueses*



> A nuvem de cinzas vulcânicas levou ao cancelamento de 104 voos que se realizariam hoje nos aeroportos de Lisboa, Porto e Faro, disse o porta-voz da ANA - Aeroportos de Portugal.
> 
> «Foram cancelados 104 voos em Portugal continental», dos quais 50 no aeroporto de Faro, 36 no Porto e 18 em Lisboa, afirmou Rui Oliveira.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2010 às 14:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Cancelados 104 voos nos aeroportos portugueses*



*Sobe para 129 o número de voos cancelados*



> O número de voos hoje cancelados nos aeroportos portugueses devido à nuvem de cinza subiu para 129, dos quais 54 em Faro, anunciou hoje a ANA.
> 
> Em comunicado, a ANA Aeroportos de Portugal explica que "na sequência da nuvem de cinza proveniente do vulcão Eyjafjallajökull na Islândia e das perturbações atmosféricas por ela causadas foram cancelados 125 voos até às 12:00".
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (8 Mai 2010 às 15:41)

Bem visível a pluma hoje no IR do Meteosat


----------



## Iceberg (9 Mai 2010 às 10:52)

Bom Dia a todos !

Segundo as últimas informações obtidas na informação radiofónica desta manhã, o Aeroporto do Porto permanece encerrado, pelo menos, até às 12h00, e o sentido da pluma vulcânica é para SE, pelo que se prevê que até à meia-noite de hoje afecte a totalidade do território continental.

Agira em jeito de brincadeira (no meio da seriedade que este tema exige), é curioso benificiar como uma anedota que tem circulado ultimamente na net, vai de certa forma de encontro à realidade.

Tem-se dito nos últimos dias que a pluma que nos tem afectado afinal não tem origem no vulcão, mas antes no pó dos cachecóis benfiquistas que hoje vão sair do armário, após quatro anos de jejum.

Ora, hoje que todos os benfiquistas vão sacudir ao vento os seus cachecóis, a pluma vai cobrir todo o país. Ele há cada coincidência ... 

Um grande abraço a todos os benfiquistas, portistas, bracarenses, sportinguistas e desportistas em geral. 

E continuemos a seguir esta saga do vulcão islandês !


----------



## Iceberg (9 Mai 2010 às 11:04)

MUITO IMPORTANTE

Hoje à noite, pelas 20h00, estreia em exclusivo mundial, no canal National Geographic (e também em Portugal) um documentário a não perder sobre o actual vulcão islandês.

Por uma grande coincidência, poucos dias antes da primeira erupção do vulcão, a 20 de Março, uma equipa de reportagem daquele canal televisivo encontrava-se na Islândia, a preparar uma reportagem sobre a geologia islandesa, quando detectou sinais premonitórios de uma possível erupção.

Ficaram por lá, documentaram esses sinais, filmaram em exclusivo mundial, através de um voo de helicóptero, as primeiras imagens da cratera fumegante, e o programa estendeu-se até à altura da segunda erupção (em 14 de Abril) que provocou o caos na aviação europeia.

São entrevistados vários cientistas islandeses, e fala-se muito sobre o Katla, chegando-se à conclusão perturbadora de que a grande dúvida não é *se *o Katla vai entra em erupção, mas sim *quando *e qual a *intensidade*.

A NÃO PERDER, um documentário em exclusivo mundial, actual e super interessante.

Hoje, 20h00 (hora de Lisboa), no National Geographic.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2010 às 14:39)

> *Espaço aéreo do Porto encerrado até às 19h*
> 
> A ANA-Aeroportos de Portugal- revelou que até às 12h00 deste domingo foram cancelados 223 voos em Portugal, 119 dos quais no Porto, onde o espaço aéreo estará fechado pelo menos até às 19h00.
> 
> ...


Fonte: Correio da manhã


----------



## excalibas (10 Mai 2010 às 03:39)

Mais um ponto de saída de lava ou apenas vapor de agua?




Fonte: webcam

E aqui também:




Fonte: webcam


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2010 às 15:15)

Aumento sismico na região do vulcão nas últimas horas.


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2010 às 19:58)

Último VAAC







Há momentos:








O último report oficial: (15z de hoje)


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 01:19)

Não tinham febre  e o giro é que não se viam na câmara de cima, possivelmente localizações diferentes, ou até mesmo ângulos diferentes na instalação das câmaras


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 15:38)

*Nuvem de cinzas vulcânicas - actualização*



> De acordo com a informação recebida do Centro Consultivo de Cinzas Vulcânicas (VAAC) de Londres, às 13 horas do Continente, parte da nuvem de cinzas vulcânicas continua localizada no espaço aéreo português, abrangendo os Arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores, assim como o Centro e Sul do território continental.
> 
> Prevê-se que até às 07 horas do dia 12 a pluma se mantenha praticamente estacionária na região atlântica que compreende a Madeira e os Açores. No Continente, prevê-se que continue a deslocar-se lentamente para sueste, pelo que deverá deixar de afectar a região Centro durante a próxima madrugada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 15:52)

*Madeira debaixo da nuvem de cinzas por mais 24 horas*


> A nuvem de cinzas do vulcão da Islândia vai permanecer sobre a Madeira pelo menos por mais 24 horas, segundo o Centro de Meteorologia da Portela
> 
> «Neste momento a nuvem localiza-se numa vasta região do Atlântico, que compreende no bordo sul a região das Canárias, o que significa que a Madeira está debaixo da ação da nuvem e vai permanecer pelo menos na próximas 24 horas, mas garantidamente até à meia noite», adiantou João Jacinto do Centro de Meteorologia.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2010 às 16:26)

O Aeroporto de Faro vai continuar encerrado até às 18 horas de hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 18:54)

*281 voos cancelados em território continental*



> O conjunto dos aeroportos geridos pela ANA - Aeroportos de Portugal, incluindo o Aeroporto da Madeira gerido pela ANAM, registou o cancelamento de 281 voos até às 17:00 locais, na sequência da nuvem de cinza vulcânica.
> 
> Assim, no aeroporto de Lisboa foram cancelados 76 voos, sendo que 37 se referem a partidas e 39 a chegadas, verificando-se atrasos nas chegadas e partidas, revela a ANA em comunicado.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2010 às 19:07)

Olhando para as WebCams, é possivel ver que o vulcão continua em intensa actividade, não são boas notícias para a Aviação Europeia


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 19:45)

Um vídeo espectacular da recente actividade. 





*Versão mais longa (03:27) e com melhor qualidade:*
http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/verden/1.7120298


----------



## Minho (11 Mai 2010 às 21:42)

Imagem de hoje capturada pelo satélite TERRA:


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 21:45)

*Vulcão: Tráfego aéreo na Madeira e em Faro deverá ser restabelecido a partir das 22h00m locais - NAV*



> Os serviços de controlo de tráfego aéreo no Arquipélago da Madeira e em Faro, ainda suspensos, deverão ser restabelecidos a partir das 22:00 locais, revelou a NAV - Navegação Aérea de Portugal.
> 
> A suspensão do controlo de tráfego aéreo no aeroporto de Faro, que na prática significa que não há aviões a aterrar nem a descolar, começou às 21:00 de segunda feira.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2010 às 22:21)

Um diagrama do Eyjafjallajökull e do vizinho Katla, bem como a cronologia das erupções de ambos no passado e da intensidade VEI (Volcanic Explosivity Index)






(c) Tribune http://snsimages.tribune.com/media/acrobat/2010-04/53399075.pdf








(c) Gudmundur Eyjolfsson





(c) Gudmundur Eyjolfsson





(c) Gudmundur Eyjolfsson


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2010 às 18:49)

Mais um vídeo do vulcão:

[VIDEO]http://http.ruv.straumar.is/static.ruv.is/vefur/11052010omargos.wmv[/VIDEO]

*Link directo para ver em full screen:* http://http.ruv.straumar.is/static.ruv.is/vefur/11052010omargos.wmv




E umas fotos dos buracos que as "bombas vulcânicas" fazem no Glaciar:





(c) Gudmundur Eyjolfsson





(c) Gudmundur Eyjolfsson





Aqua de hoje,13:10 UTC


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2010 às 11:49)

Mais um excelente timelapse, uma obra de arte.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11673745"]Iceland, EyjafjallajÃ¶kull - May 1st and 2nd, 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

(c) Sean Stiegemeier


----------



## ACalado (13 Mai 2010 às 12:27)

Vince disse:


> Mais um excelente timelapse, uma obra de arte.
> 
> Iceland, EyjafjallajÃ¶kull - May 1st and 2nd, 2010 on Vimeo
> 
> (c) Sean Stiegemeier



Magnífico sem dúvida entretanto deixo uns links interessantes onde podemos verificar a evolução da nuvem de cinzas.

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes_r/proving-ground/geocat_ash/loops/iceland.html

EUMETSAT (SEVIRI, satélite MSG)
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/ASH/ICELAND/

OMI SO2 Hemisferio Norte:
http://satepsanone.nesdis.noaa.gov/pub/OMI/OMISO2/images/OMI_NH_SO2_DDC2.GIF

OMI SO2 Islandia:
http://so2.umbc.edu/omi/pix/daily/0410/iceland_0410.html

OMI SO2 nivel global, 24h:
http://satepsanone.nesdis.noaa.gov/pub/OMI/OMISO2/index.html


----------



## MSantos (13 Mai 2010 às 12:38)

Timelapse muito bom mesmo


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2010 às 12:56)

Sem dúvida, que beleza


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mai 2010 às 13:29)

Vince disse:


> Mais um excelente timelapse, uma obra de arte.
> 
> Iceland, EyjafjallajÃ¶kull - May 1st and 2nd, 2010 on Vimeo
> 
> (c) Sean Stiegemeier




Do melhor que tenho visto!! Muito bom mesmo!!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mai 2010 às 13:37)

Simplesmente magnífico!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2010 às 14:18)

*Cinzas "dissiparam-se" nas rotas europeias*



> As cinzas a baixa altitude dissiparam-se nas rotas aéreas usadas por empresas europeias, anunciou o Eurocontrol.
> 
> O organismo que supervisiona a segurança no transporte aéreo europeu confirmou que as concentrações de cinzas dissiparam-se. Segundo o organismo, "as áreas de alta concentração de cinzas a alta altitude estão dispersas", enquanto que a baixa altitude o mesmo foi registado, o que fez com que as rotas estejam limpas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2010 às 09:28)

O relatório de ontem:



> *Assessment - 13 May 2010 19:45*
> 
> The eruption plume is gray and heading southeast. The hight is mainly 6 km (20,000 ft) but has reached up to ~ 9 km (30,000 ft). Wind is calm over the eruption site and unstable air south of it, which does affect the height of the ash cloud.
> 
> ...




O último VAAC de hoje:


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2010 às 09:32)

Mais algumas fotos. 





(c) Martin Rietze





(c) Martin Rietze





(c) Martin Rietze





(c) Martin Rietze





(c) Martin Rietze





(c) Martin Rietze





(c) Martin Rietze





(c) Martin Rietze


*Mais fotos aqui:* http://www.mrietze.com/iceland10-2.htm


----------



## Minho (15 Mai 2010 às 01:04)

*Como pronunciar o nome do vulcão islandês*



> Visto que, ao que tudo indica, vamos ter de conviver com a nuvem de cinzas vinda de um certo vulcão da Islândia durante os próximos tempos, por que não aprendermos a chamá-lo pelo nome? Pode ouvir aqui como se diz Eyjafjallajökull. Já agora, soa algo como "eia fiatla iokutl". (fonte áudio: Wikipedia)


© Público


----------



## Fernando (15 Mai 2010 às 18:58)

Parece que temos mesmo que aprender a conviver com a senhora nuvem:
*
Londres poderá ter de voltar a encerrar o seu espaço aéreo
*
_As cinzas do vulcão islandês que desde há um mês tem vindo a perturbar os voos na Europa tinham-se dissipado durante esta semana, com a mudança dos ventos, mantendo os aeroportos abertos no início de um dos períodos de maior tráfico aéreo. Mas nas últimas horas Londres voltou a ter indicações de que nem tudo está resolvido e de que terá de manter-se alerta para a eventualidade de os próximos dias também serem problemáticos.

Para além disso, o Governo de David Cameron declarou que vai intervir num conflito entre o pessoal de cabine da British Airways e a administração da empresa, para evitar 20 dias de greves ao longo do próximo mês._

http://www.publico.pt/Mundo/londres-podera-ter-de-voltar-a-encerrar-o-seu-espaco-aereo_1437357


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2010 às 23:45)

Vince disse:


> Mais algumas fotos.
> 
> 
> *Mais fotos aqui:* http://www.mrietze.com/iceland10-2.htm



OMG
Espectáculo !


----------



## Iceberg (16 Mai 2010 às 00:14)

andres disse:


> OMG
> Espectáculo !



Fotos I-M-P-R-E-S-S-I-O-N-A-N-T-E-S !  

O poder na Natureza no seu melhor (e pior) !


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2010 às 01:47)

Mais um vídeo:


----------



## Fernando (16 Mai 2010 às 03:29)

Vince disse:


> Mais um vídeo:
> 
> YouTube- eyjafjallajokull.mpg




Bem, este vídeo supera qualquer coisa... É incrível... Impressionante a força da natureza. Não deve haver muitos registos que demonstrem tão efusivamente a força deste vulcão. Ainda estou


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2010 às 14:37)

Fernando disse:


> Bem, este vídeo supera qualquer coisa... É incrível... Impressionante a força da natureza. Não deve haver muitos registos que demonstrem tão efusivamente a força deste vulcão. Ainda estou



Absolutamente FANTÁSTICO .


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2010 às 14:38)

Fernando disse:


> Bem, este vídeo supera qualquer coisa... É incrível... Impressionante a força da natureza. Não deve haver muitos registos que demonstrem tão efusivamente a força deste vulcão. Ainda estou



Sem duvida, video brutal

Provavelmente alguem deve ter arriscado a vida para fazer este video


----------



## rozzo (16 Mai 2010 às 15:41)

Bom, o vídeo é absolutamente fantástico!
Mas é mesmo suicída! Há pessoal maluco! 
Ainda dizemos nós que somos meteo"loucos".. Qual quê ao ver isto!
Devem mesmo ser aqueles capacetes que salvavam a vida levando com um daqueles calhaus em vôo..


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2010 às 21:53)

*FABULOSO*


----------



## Iceberg (17 Mai 2010 às 00:07)

Sem palavras ! Estou estarrecido ! Principalmente porque se trata de um pequeno vulcão.

Imagunem agora o Katla, ou o Pinatubo, ou ... Yellowstone ! 

Pouca gente deve saber, mas esta erupção já provocou duas vítimas mortais, na fase inicial da erupção, ainda não explosiva, em Março 2010, mas julgo não terem sido vítimas directas do vulcão, mas antes terem arriscado demais em vê-lo de perto e terem-se perdido no meio do glaciar, está tudo documentado no excelente documentário do National Geographic Channel.

Já agora, notícias fresquinhas acabadinhas de publicar pela TSF:

*Vulcão islandês com recorde de actividade desde que entrou em erupção*
Ontem às 22:25
O vulcão islandês, que está a provocar muitos problemas no tráfego aéreo europeu, está a registar uma actividade *acima de todos os níveis até agora registados*.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Mai 2010 às 00:21)

Meus Amigos, vejam este incrível vídeo da romaria ao vulcão islandês ... vejam até ao final ... parece a VCI ou a Segunda Circular em hora de ponta ... verdadeiramente incrível !


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mai 2010 às 00:22)

Diria que a ser incrível, não o facto de muita gente se juntar naquela área, porque obviamente estavam dentro de um perímetro de segurança, mas sim as imagens do próprio vulcão tantas vezes inacessíveis a olho nu ao cidadão comum.
Quem de nós cuja a distância e acessibilidade não fossem problema, não estaria também por ali?! Acuso-me, certamente estaria...

Fiquei também curioso sobre que hora seria naqueles momentos; com o círculo polar logo ali e o solstício de Verão a aproximar-se, quiçá de madrugada! É só um pormenor que tal como a muitos também me fascina...


----------



## FSantos (18 Mai 2010 às 01:04)

Vince disse:


> Mais um vídeo:
> 
> YouTube- eyjafjallajokull.mpg



Não sei se repararam mas aos 2.45 min.  conseguem-se ver os gases a serem expelidos à velocidade do som pois formam-se duas ondas de choque.
Excelentes imagens tomadas à custa dos "atrevidos" operadores de imagem!


----------



## Vince (18 Mai 2010 às 01:25)

FSantos disse:


> Não sei se repararam mas aos 2.45 min.  conseguem-se ver os gases a serem expelidos à velocidade do som pois formam-se duas ondas de choque.




Quando existe humidade suficiente, a onda de choque gerada por explosões  forma uma nuvem por condensação. 



> When a nuclear weapon or a large amount of a conventional explosive is detonated in sufficiently humid air, the "negative phase" of the shock wave causes a rarefaction (reduction in density) of the air surrounding the explosion, but not contained within it. This rarefaction results in a temporary cooling of that air, which causes a condensation  of some of the water vapor contained in it. When the pressure and the temperature return to normal, the Wilson cloud dissipates.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensation_cloud



Neste vídeo vídeo vê-se melhor, logo no início, aos 6/7 segundos:
http://www.mrietze.com/images/Iceland10-2/MVI_6187.MP4


----------



## jorgepaulino (23 Mai 2010 às 14:52)

Novidades sobre o vulcão? Pela webcam "parece" que está com muito pouca actividade...


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 16:28)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Novidades sobre o vulcão? Pela webcam "parece" que está com muito pouca actividade...



É verdade, parece que está mais fraco...

A ver se é desta que acalma.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2010 às 20:25)

Hoje tem estado adormecido, a actividade eruptiva cessou, pelo menos temporariamente.



> *Overall assessment: *
> The eruption seems to be dormant today. There is still a considerable
> amount of steam coming from the crater, but no ash can be seen in it.
> The tremor is still higher than before the onset of the eruption,
> ...


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2010 às 12:55)

Hoje, com o céu pouco nublado na região, é possível ver através das webcams que a nuvens de fumo permanece apenas por cima do vulcão. 









Espaço aéreo praticamente limpo:


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mai 2010 às 09:52)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje, com o céu pouco nublado na região, é possível ver através das webcams que a nuvens de fumo permanece apenas por cima do vulcão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será que é desta que o vulcão volta a adormecer?


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2010 às 10:52)

Pedro disse:


> Será que é desta que o vulcão volta a adormecer?



Ninguém sabe responder a essa pergunta, é muito cedo para dizer que acabou. Os vulcões podem estar dias ou meses calmos e depois voltarem de novo a entrar em erupção.
Ainda liberta bastante vapor, a actividade sísmica decresceu.



> Assessment 24 May 2010 15:00
> 
> There is still a considerable amount of steam coming from the crater, but no ash can be seen in it. According to a web camera, the steam plume reaches 2 km/6600ft (a.s.l.). Due to light northerly wind, it is heading south.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2010 às 11:05)

Enquanto ele permanece agora calmo, porque não rever e contemplar alguma da sua beleza?
Time-lapses feitos entre 1 e 2 de Maio.
Dá mesmo vontade de ir até lá. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11673745"]Iceland, EyjafjallajÃ¶kull - May 1st and 2nd, 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2010 às 18:04)

AnDré disse:


> Enquanto ele permanece agora calmo, porque não rever e contemplar alguma da sua beleza?
> Time-lapses feitos entre 1 e 2 de Maio.
> Dá mesmo vontade de ir até lá.
> 
> Iceland, EyjafjallajÃ¶kull - May 1st and 2nd, 2010 on Vimeo



Excelente


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mai 2010 às 19:36)

Muito interessante a forma como a nuvem de cinzas se funde na nebulosidade! 
Já a cascata parecia ser de açucar...

Achei curioso ter mostrado a carcaça do avião; possivelmente para mostrar o efeito que os componentes químicos lançados do vulcão para a atmosfera provocariam na fuselagem durante o voo, será?!


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2010 às 22:40)

Última actualização, sem novidades


*Noises:* No reports.
*Meltwater:* Low discharge from Gígjökull.

*Conditions at eruption site:* Similar as yesterday, estimated through a webcamera. But
in the afternoon the visibility has been very poor caused by ash that has
been blown up around the volcano. Because of this, the visibility in
Vestmannaeyjar was 1 km and 2 km in Vatnsskarðshólar and the
volcano could not be seen on the webcameras in the afternoon.

*Seismic tremor:* Volcanic tremor is still more than before the eruption and has been
rather steady the last couple of days, but small pulses, mostly on the
lowest frequency (0.5-1.0 Hz), are being detected on the earthquake
stations around the volcano.

*Earthquakes:* Four earthquakes have been detected under the volcano today, but 16
earthquakes were detected there yesterday.

*GPS deformation:* No significant deformation at sites around Eyjafjallajökull in the last
couple of days.

*Overall assessment: *There is still a considerable amount of steam coming from the
crater. The tremor is still higher than before the onset of the eruption,
and small tremor pulses have been detected on the lowest frequency.






(Foto 25 Maio)


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2010 às 07:15)

Hoje, com um pouco mais de fumo. Mas ainda assim nada que se compare ao que já foi.


----------



## Kispo (10 Jul 2010 às 15:12)

O Katla tem estado mais activo nos últimos dias em termos de eventos sísmicos. Vamos ver se é passageiro.
Pelo contrário o Eyjafjallajökull tem estado calmo

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/


----------



## mig500 (13 Jul 2010 às 11:05)

Kispo disse:


> O Katla tem estado mais activo nos últimos dias em termos de eventos sísmicos. Vamos ver se é passageiro.
> Pelo contrário o Eyjafjallajökull tem estado calmo
> 
> http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/



Calmo até há 1 hora atrás...


----------



## jorgepaulino (13 Jul 2010 às 13:36)

mig500 disse:


> Calmo até há 1 hora atrás...



Alguma fonte de informação ?


----------



## mig500 (13 Jul 2010 às 21:03)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Alguma fonte de informação ?



A mesma do post de cima...mas foi só um abanão na caldeira.

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/


----------



## jorgepaulino (13 Jul 2010 às 22:18)

mig500 disse:


> A mesma do post de cima...mas foi só um abanão na caldeira.
> 
> http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/



Então nada de especial !


----------



## mig500 (14 Jul 2010 às 11:07)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Então nada de especial !



pois


----------



## Profetaa (14 Jul 2010 às 23:47)

Vulcao na Islandia liberta novamente "fumo"


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2010 às 23:50)

É vapor de água, tem deitado muito, dado que se formou um lago na cratera e vai também escorrendo para fissuras ainda muito quentes.

Ainda em Junho:






Quanto ao Katla, quando chegar a hora julgo que a actividade sísmica tem que ser muito mais robusta e frequente do que essa que temos visto. E penso ter lido algures que será provavelmente uma actividade sísmica bem sintomática, com sismos primeiro a maior profundidade e gradualmente a serem mais próximos da superfície.


----------



## Kispo (15 Jul 2010 às 21:17)

Vince: obrigado pelas infos


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2010 às 13:34)

Olá a todos,

Visitei na semana passada o vulcão Eyjafjallajökull na Islândia. Fiz uma caminhada lindíssima (e perigosa) desde Thorsmork a Skogar, ambos a norte e sul do vulcão respectivamente, passando por Fimmvorduhals, a famosa fissura da primeira erupção de Março, que fica entre os glaciares do Eyjafjallajökull e do Katla.

Só para resumir o local ainda continua ACTIVO. O solo está muito quente (derreti parte das minhas botas), as rochas ainda reluzem avermelhadas, e dentro de algumas fissuras é possível observar ocasionamente lava líquida (a cerca de 3-4 metros abaixo do solo). 

Todo o glaciar está coberto de muitos centímetos de neve, com milhares de crateras causadas por impactos de rochas lançadas, e a cratera principal ainda lança uma coluna de vapor com cerca de 2km de altura. A ida à cratera principal ainda é "impossível". Esta aventura foi um misto de muita excitação e medo, mas oficialmente este trilho está aberto.











Colocarei mais fotos em breve!


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jul 2010 às 16:11)

Interessante, o tom avermelhado na encosta da 1ª foto, será láva que escorre pela encosta sob uma camada fina mais solidificada ou são materiais com grande quantidade de óxido de ferro?
Tipicamente não emite a nuvem superficial que ocorre na camada mais próxima a castanho!


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Jul 2010 às 21:08)

irpsit disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Visitei na semana passada o vulcão Eyjafjallajökull na Islândia.
> 
> ...



Parabens pela viagem que eu sonhava um dia fazer, muito mais agora com o vulcão activo.

Por favor coloque rápido essa foto-reportagem e permita que todos nós sonhamos um pouco!


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2010 às 21:59)

irpsit disse:


> Olá a todos,



Bem vindo de volta, já eram muitos os que me iam perguntando se sabia alguma coisa de ti depois de teres dito que iras para a Finlândia há muitos meses atrás.
Vai dando novidades.


----------



## irpsit (20 Jul 2010 às 02:05)

Olá Vince e todos, 

Ah, este país tem muita coisa a explorar que uma pessoa nem tem muita inclinação para ir à internet. Além disso, o acesso à web fora de Reykjavík é mais complicado, nas zonas mais remotas. 

Apenas uns dias após a minha visita (há dois dias atrás) o Fimmvorduhals tornou-se notícia local, ao ser agora a zona mais activa do Eyjafjallajokull. Toda aquela zona começou a emitir muito mais vapor nos últimos dias.

Nada quer dizer em relação a futuras erupções, já que a lava tem estado, continuamente desde o final da erupção, a poucos metros debaixo da superfície. Sim, as rochas que vêm na fotografia estão muito quentes, mas parte da cor é também devido à composição química. Aliás, ali viam-se todo o tipo de cores estranhas. 

Nas fracturas, saia-se muito vapor e as rochas dentro reluziam com tom avermelhado, infelizmente não vi nenhuma lava líquida no momento em que andei por lá, mas no mesmo dia outros turistas fotografaram a lava líquida numa das fracturas. Nunca mais me esqueço das fotografias que vi! Mas é tão perigoso.. Eu, estava, confesso, com bastante medo de explorar a zona, e portanto fui algo rápido, pois via as botas a derreter e todo aquele solo era tão instável e cheio de actividade! Num dos momentos, começou a chover e fiquei assustado quando as gotas começaram a saltitar violentamente assim que tocavam no solo. Infelizmente, não tive a frieza de filmar ou fotografar esse momento.

A coisa que mais me impressiona no país são as paisagens fantásticas, e a intensidade de experiência que é possível ter. Se gostam de geologia e vulcanismo, TÊM que vir cá, pois nunca foi tão fácil. Recomendo no mínimo uns 10 dias.



Vince disse:


> Bem vindo de volta, já eram muitos os que me iam perguntando se sabia alguma coisa de ti depois de teres dito que iras para a Finlândia há muitos meses atrás.
> Vai dando novidades.



Era Islândia, não Finlândia


----------



## rozzo (20 Jul 2010 às 10:49)

Estão fantásticas as fotos!
E estou-me a roer de inveja! 
Já há muitos anos que a Islândia é um dos sítios de sonho que mais adorava visitar..
Um dia..


----------



## Kispo (20 Jul 2010 às 13:22)

irpsit, obrigado pelas fotos e relatos que trazes dessas terras setentrionais.
Fimmvorduhals fica em que zona do glaciar? 
Continua a dar notícias!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jul 2010 às 21:58)

Bela e grande viagem sim senhor. é daquelas que eu adoraria fazer um dia. Principalmente depois do que lá se passou a poucos meses.

Mas enquando universitario não vai ser nada facil. (a não ser que me saia o euromilhoes).

Falamos bastante desse agora calminho vulcão nas aulas do meu curso.

Parabens pela viagem. Abraço.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2010 às 00:30)

Costumo seguir a actividade sísmica do IM islandês.
Hoje a actividade sísmica aumentou bastante, houve muitos sismos  principalmente a norte, e também alguns a sul, que já são habituais (no Katla e no Eyjafjallajokull). No entanto nada quer dizer em relação a futuras erupções.

Anda bastante activa a divisão das placas!


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2010 às 00:38)

irpsit disse:


> Costumo seguir a actividade sísmica do IM islandês.
> Hoje a actividade sísmica aumentou bastante, houve muitos sismos  principalmente a norte, e também alguns a sul, que já são habituais (no Katla e no Eyjafjallajokull). No entanto nada quer dizer em relação a futuras erupções.
> Anda bastante activa a divisão das placas!




Entre 3ª e 5ªfeira houve uns quantos sismos em pouco tempo que me despertaram a atenção, alguns já foram a profundidades interessantes, na ordem dos 10km. Mas entretanto voltou a acalmar.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jul 2010 às 13:25)

Os locais dizem que esperam a erupção do Katla (mais tarde ou mais cedo) mas que será provavelmente menos intensa do que as anteriores devido a já ter ocorrido a erupção prévia do Eyjafjallajokull. 

Outro vulcão que tem mostrado recentemente alguns deslocamentos na caldeira é o Askja (também do tipo explosivo; recorde-se a violenta erupção de 1875).

E se o Grimsvotn ou o Hekla também tiverem erupções não será nada de anormal, já que tem estado bastante activos nas últimas décadas (Hekla 1990 e 2000, Grimsvotn 1996 e 2001). 



Vince disse:


> Entre 3ª e 5ªfeira houve uns quantos sismos em pouco tempo que me despertaram a atenção, alguns já foram a profundidades interessantes, na ordem dos 10km. Mas entretanto voltou a acalmar.


----------



## Profetaa (6 Ago 2010 às 00:28)

Boas.
Desculpem o off topic, mas para quem gosta de cuscar um pouco, estão disponiveis novas web cams da Islandia com imagens bem bonitas e que demonstram a beleza daquele país....
esta por explo é interessante e deve estar relacionada com um vulcão suponho, não sei onde é, nem de que, de noite nao da para ver mas de dia é interessante. Alguem no forum deve ter mais conhecimentos sobre este local...

http://eldgos.mila.is/geysir/


----------



## irpsit (7 Ago 2010 às 21:14)

O Geysir é uma zona de actividade geotérmica (calor subterrâneo que aquece os lençóis de água), com muitas fumarolas, geiseres, com temperaturas da ordem dos 100ºC.

Não fica no sopé de nenhum vulcão, embora em redor (20km) existam alguns vulcões, embora pouco activos. Fica muito próximo do rift tectónico das placas americana e europeia (ver SW-rift zone) chamado Thingsvellir (ver foto abaixo). 







O Eyjafjallajokull fica a cerca de 100km a sudeste, numa região de bastante vulcanismo e de tipo explosivo (onde as placas divergem). Vários vulcões ficam alinhados nessa divergência de placas: Heimaey, Eyjafjallajokull, Katla, Grimsvotn, Bardabunga, Askja, Krafla (ver SE-rift zone).






Na figura, Eyjafjallajokull é a pequena mancha glaciar imediatamente à esquerda do Katla (marcado a vermelho; a extensão marca a dimensão da caldeira vulcânica)

Por toda a Islândia há regiões com actividade geotérmica, mas sem geiseres. Estes últimos originam em condições particulares de pressão e temperatura dos lençõis de água. Espero ter respondido à vossa curiosidade!




Profetaa disse:


> Boas.
> Desculpem o off topic, mas para quem gosta de cuscar um pouco, estão disponiveis novas web cams da Islandia com imagens bem bonitas e que demonstram a beleza daquele país....
> esta por explo é interessante e deve estar relacionada com um vulcão suponho, não sei onde é, nem de que, de noite nao da para ver mas de dia é interessante. Alguem no forum deve ter mais conhecimentos sobre este local...
> 
> http://eldgos.mila.is/geysir/


----------



## Profetaa (7 Ago 2010 às 23:33)

irpsit disse:


> O Geysir é uma zona de actividade geotérmica (calor subterrâneo que aquece os lençóis de água), com muitas fumarolas, geiseres, com temperaturas da ordem dos 100ºC.
> 
> Não fica no sopé de nenhum vulcão, embora em redor (20km) existam alguns vulcões, embora pouco activos. Fica muito próximo do rift tectónico das placas americana e europeia (ver SW-rift zone) chamado Thingsvellir (ver foto abaixo).
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela fabulosa explicação....
Esse país é fascinante.....


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Ago 2010 às 17:35)

Fez-se alusão à imagem mais abaixo como localização do Rift e na 1ª foto estamos diante de uma das áreas (em 1º plano) desse Rift onde tipicamente se verifica a criação de nova crosta que contribui para aumentar a área terrestre da Islândia, não é mesmo?

Se assim é, é interessante que apesar da área circundante ser mais baixa, este processo de separação entre placas prosseguiu por uma área mais elevada e deste modo é possível observar a sua evolução!
Um pergunta quiçá desnecessária, existirão em alguns pontos dispositivos para monitorizar a evolução da separação destas placas?


----------



## Paulo H (8 Ago 2010 às 18:08)

joseoliveira disse:


> Fez-se alusão à imagem mais abaixo como localização do Rift e na 1ª foto estamos diante de uma das áreas (em 1º plano) desse Rift onde tipicamente se verifica a criação de nova crosta que contribui para aumentar a área terrestre da Islândia, não é mesmo?
> 
> Se assim é, é interessante que apesar da área circundante ser mais baixa, este processo de separação entre placas prosseguiu por uma área mais elevada e deste modo é possível observar a sua evolução!
> Um pergunta quiçá desnecessária, existirão em alguns pontos dispositivos para monitorizar a evolução da separação destas placas?



Deve haver imensos pontos de medição, mas essa questão lança ainda outra:
Existe uma zona de fragmentação intermedia, com falhas a este e a oeste.
Podemos afirmar que as regiões a ocidente dos rifts ocidentais são consideradas placa americana, e as situadas mais a leste como sendo placa europeia? Indo ainda mais ao pormenor, podemos afirmar que na zona intermedia de separação composta de vários rifts (rift SE, e rift SW), os locais que se desloquem para oeste sejam parte integrante da placa americana, e os que se desloquem para leste sejam placa europeia?


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Ago 2010 às 19:06)

Paulo H disse:


> Existe uma zona de fragmentação intermedia, com falhas a este e a oeste.
> Podemos afirmar que as regiões a ocidente dos rifts ocidentais são consideradas placa americana, e as situadas mais a leste como sendo placa europeia? Indo ainda mais ao pormenor, podemos afirmar que na zona intermedia de separação composta de vários rifts (rift SE, e rift SW), os locais que se desloquem para oeste sejam parte integrante da placa americana, e os que se desloquem para leste sejam placa europeia?



Essa zona de fragmentação intermédia, talvez não esteja a perceber ao que te referes! Será (1ª foto) materiais que p. ex. se encontram na margem ao lado esquerdo e que parecem ter resvalado da margem que lhes deu origem ou olhando para o mapa de uma forma mais abrangente com a disposição das várias aberturas na crosta dispostas quase paralelamente?

Quanto à separação das duas placas, penso que tudo indica que a mesma permite delinear essa fronteira obviamente movimentando-se nas duas direcções opostas, mas tudo isto está longe de se dizer que metade da Islândia pertença ao continente europeu e a outra ao americano. A Islândia é um país europeu e pronto!
No entanto, de igual modo poderíamos estender a questão às ilhas do Corvo e das Flores face ao restante arquipélago dos Açores que se encontra do lado Este do sistema de rift na dorsal atlântica e que se encontra interligado com o processo de separação que decorre na Islândia.
Estas duas ilhas encontram-se em processo de afastamento e muito provavelmente também de afundamento a menos que a sua actividade vulcânica se reactive e permita que cresçam em altura, isto porque ao contrário do que sucede com as restantes ilhas dos Açores, estando estas dispostas em plataformas submarinas a um nível mais estável e suportado pela actividade que existe na fronteira entre as placas africana e euro-asiática, as ilhas do Corvo e Flores não têm uma plataforma de características semelhantes no lado Oeste da dorsal atlântica e como o leito oceânico para lá da dorsal é cada vez mais profundo até à plataforma continental americana, o seu destino pode estar traçado!

Apesar do processo ser diferente, comparando com o que sucede com as ilhas Galápagos no Pacífico, que se afastam cada vez mais do ponto quente que lhes deu origem e com o pocesso de subdução que decorre na plataforma continental da América do Sul junto ao Equador, antes que a plataforma oceânica nas margens do continente seja "engolida" pela base do mesmo, encontra um corredor bastante profundo que se estende quase desde o extremo sul do continente e se a sua actividade vulcânica cessar por completo, como já aconteceu com algumas das suas ilhas, este arquipélago tem morte anunciada!


----------



## Paulo H (8 Ago 2010 às 19:31)

joseoliveira disse:


> Essa zona de fragmentação intermédia, talvez não esteja a perceber ao que te referes! Será (1ª foto) materiais que p. ex. se encontram na margem ao lado esquerdo e que parecem ter resvalado da margem que lhes deu origem ou olhando para o mapa de uma forma mais abrangente com a disposição das várias aberturas na crosta dispostas quase paralelamente?
> 
> Quanto à separação das duas placas, penso que tudo indica que a mesma permite delinear essa fronteira obviamente movimentando-se nas duas direcções opostas, mas tudo isto está longe de se dizer que metade da Islândia pertença ao continente europeu e a outra ao americano. A Islândia é um país europeu e pronto!
> No entanto, de igual modo poderíamos estender a questão às ilhas do Corvo e das Flores face ao restante arquipélago dos Açores que se encontra do lado Este do sistema de rift na dorsal atlântica e que se encontra interligado com o processo de separação que decorre na Islândia.
> ...



Quando me referia à zona intermedia, estava olhando para o mapa de forma mais abrangente com a disposição das várias aberturas na crosta dispostas quase paralelamente! Porque na 1a foto, não deixa margem para dúvidas, aquele vale rift constitui um eixo de simetria, a partir do qual as placas se afastam.

Sim, geo-politicamente é aceite que açores ocidental e islandia são efectivamente Europa! Mas referia-me do ponto de vista geofísico.
Tudo o que referiste, é deveras interessante, são regiões muito dinâmicas de terra-formação/destruição, talvez não possamos afirmar com segurança que açores e islandia desaparecerão em parte daqui a 10milhões de anos ou da mesma forma afirmar que terão o dobro de superfície ou altitude! É um processo lento, mas muito dinâmico à escala de milhões de anos, com alterações significativas numa escala de décadas ou séculos! O passado diz-nos que açores e islandia estão lá e que os açores "emergiram" à superfície na dorsal atlântica.


----------



## irpsit (27 Ago 2010 às 19:01)

O vulcão Eyjafjallajökull tem estado muito calmo, sem qualquer actividade e sem emissão da coluna de vapor de agua que apresentava nos últimos meses.

Continua no entanto bastante actividade sísmica (comparável com o habitual) em vários dos vulcões da Islândia; mais precisamente em 3 vulcões: Katla, Bardarbunda e Asjka, e por vezes também no Grimsvotn.

Em relação ao *Katla*, a actividade sísmica é expectável: pois em 3 erupções históricas do Eyjafjallajökull, o Katla (localizado mesmo ao lado, e de tamanho pelo menos 10 vezes superior) entrou em erupção sempre no espaço de um ano. A ultima erupção do Katla foi em 1918, e o seu período entre erupções costuma ser de cerca de 40 anos. Isto poderia indiciar uma grande erupção futura, mas geralmente quando as erupções são a seguir ao Eyjafjallajökull, costumam mais "fracas" (mas sempre bem grandes).

Em relação ao *Grimsvotn*, responsável pela larga erupção histórica de 1783 com consequênciais globais, a actividade recente é expectável. O vulcão tem entrado em erupção frequentemente nos últimos anos, por exemplo em 1996, 1998 e 2004, portanto não é de esperar grandes erupções. No último mês, aqui na Islândia ocorreram duas inundações glaciais causadas por calor geotérmico deste vulcão, que indicia uma possível erupção futura. 

Já em relação ao *Bardarbunga *e *Askja*, ambos com potencial para erupções tão explosivas como o Katla (e de impacto global), tem apresentado actividade sísmica elevada, quando há uns meses era praticamente inexistente. Isso pode ser indicador de uma erupção em breve, mas também pode significar apenas alguma agitação temporária e depois nada. O Askja teve uma erupções menores em 1961 e 1919, e a sua última grande erupção (de impacto global, VEI 5) foi em 1875. O Bardarbunga teve a sua última erupção em 1910 (e alguma actividade subglacial nos últimos anos). Em 1477 teve uma erupção de impacto global (VEI 6). Se um destes entrar em erupção, poderia apresentar uma erupção algo intensa, dado estarem "adormecidos" há bastante tempo.

Por último, o vulcão *Hekla *(outro gigante) tem tido erupções regulares a cada 10 anos nas últimas décadas, a ultima erupção foi em 2000, mas no entanto não mostra quaisquer sinais de actividade sísmica. No passado, o Hekla apresentava erupções de larga escala, mas nas ultimas décadas as erupções recorrentes têm sido mais moderadas.

Portanto é bastante provável ocorrer mais erupções na Islândia nestes próximos meses, devido a estes sinais preliminares. Não me surpreendia nada 1 ou 2 erupções maiores, nos próximos 2 ou 3 anos.

Em várias ocasiões dos séculos passados, dois vulcões islandeses tinham erupções em simultâneo. Há sempre que recordar que a Islândia é responsável por um terço de toda a lava emitida no planeta Terra, nos últimos 10000 anos, e por varias erupções de impacto global notório. O Eyjafjallajökull é apenas uma lembrança para os europeus, que devem estar preparados para estes cenários.


----------



## irpsit (26 Set 2010 às 16:31)

Nos últimos horas voltou a ocorrer um aumento da actividade sísmica em alguns pontos da região vulcânica na Islândia.

Ocorreram dois sismos de quase magnitude 4 perto do Bardarbunga e Grimsvotn, na região da fissura Loki-Fogrufjöll, pertencente ao vulcão central Bardarbunga. (Não confundir com Laki) Têm ocorrido bastante sismos nos últimos meses (todos de magnitude inferior a 3), mas hoje dois foram de magnitude quase 4. Isso poderá significar uma erupção próxima.

O vulcão Grimsvotn é o mais activo na Islândia: nas últimas décadas, têm tido erupções a cada 5 anos! O Bardarbunga também apresenta erupções muito frequentes, várias das quais nos últimos anos embora somente subglaciais (O Bardarbunga teve uma erupção catastrófica VEI 6 em 1477). Portanto não em estranha nada se ocorrer uma nova erupção. E que será provavelmente "fraca" e sem qualquer impacto mediático.

A actividade sísmica no Katla continua moderada e variável, devo dizer que decresceu no último mês, mas sempre centrada no flanco oeste do vulcão. Enquanto a dos vulcões acima, e a do Askja aumentaram significativamente (o Askja teve a última erupção em 1961).


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2010 às 02:24)

irpsit disse:


> Nos últimos horas voltou a ocorrer um aumento da actividade sísmica em alguns pontos da região vulcânica na Islândia.
> 
> A actividade sísmica no Katla continua moderada e variável, devo dizer que decresceu no último mês, mas sempre centrada no flanco oeste do vulcão. Enquanto a dos vulcões acima, e a do Askja aumentaram significativamente (o Askja teve a última erupção em 1961).



Poderá estar aqui envolvido um processo semelhante ao que já vários geólogos e vulcanólogos têm discutido sendo já talvez "quase conclusivo" como os exemplos de supostas linhas de actividade aparentemente interligada nos planaltos da Turquia e ao longo da longa falha de S.André nos USA?

Na sua busca incessante em encontrar respostas em possíveis e sucessivos modelos de previsão de ocorrências sísmicas, estes têm nos últimos tempos alimentado a teoria de que em toda a dinâmica que existe ao longo do maciço Turco e o qual já foi palco de recentes catástrofes, alegam que existem fortes indícios de uma espécie de sincronia que estabelece no terreno uma ligação entre pontos de tensão e registados como epicentros em forma de sequência com um percurso Este/Oeste prolongando-se para lá da linha de costa no mar Egeu. Recusam-se (sensatamente) a afirmar que se chegar o dia em que a previsão de sismos com o mínimo de antecedência se tornar fiável, esse dia parece ainda estar distante, contudo acreditam que esta teoria poderá de alguma forma dar resposta ou que justifique a localização de alguns dos grandes eventos já ali ocorridos e que sirvam para localizar eventuais ocorrências no futuro.

A mesma hipótese tem sido amplamente estudada na falha de S. André, porém esta última ainda suscita alguma controvérsia e sustentam a ideia de que ao longo de toda a linha de fricção entre o continente norte americano e a faixa litoral que tem pelo caminho por exemplo Los Angeles e S. Francisco não se apresenta tão linear como inicialmente se pensava, apontam com sendo um sistema mais complexo pelo facto de resultados obtidos recentemente apresentarem pontos de tensão com localizações muito dispersas ainda que não muito distantes.

Se os últimos eventos ocorridos na Islândia têm sido objecto de estudo e que sigam esta linha de orientação, ainda não encontrei informação que o confirmasse.


----------



## irpsit (27 Set 2010 às 16:51)

Não, aqui parece que é uma autêntica lotaria nos vulcões/sismos.

A única coisa que ocorre é a deslocação da hotspot de oeste para leste, portanto com o passar dos séculos e milénios, a actividade sísmica e vulcânica aumentará mais a leste e diminuirá mais a oeste (mas é um processo muito lento)

Várias zonas parecem apresentar ciclos de actividade, mas são ciclos por vezes irregulares e portanto imprevísiveis. Por exemplo, ninguém consegue afirmar com certeza que o Katla irá entrar em erupção em 2010-2011, lá por ter entrado nos meses que se seguiram às últimas 3 erupções históricas do Eyjafjallajökull. Ou que o Hekla e o Grimsvotn também entrem em erupção nos próximos meses, para cumprirem os seus ciclos de 10 e 5 anos, que apresentaram nas últimas décadas. Não, por vezes os ciclos quebram e seguem-se longos período de repouso.



joseoliveira disse:


> Poderá estar aqui envolvido um processo semelhante ao que já vários geólogos e vulcanólogos têm discutido sendo já talvez "quase conclusivo" como os exemplos de supostas linhas de actividade aparentemente interligada nos planaltos da Turquia e ao longo da longa falha de S.André nos USA?
> 
> Na sua busca incessante em encontrar respostas em possíveis e sucessivos modelos de previsão de ocorrências sísmicas, estes têm nos últimos tempos alimentado a teoria de que em toda a dinâmica que existe ao longo do maciço Turco e o qual já foi palco de recentes catástrofes, alegam que existem fortes indícios de uma espécie de sincronia que estabelece no terreno uma ligação entre pontos de tensão e registados como epicentros em forma de sequência com um percurso Este/Oeste prolongando-se para lá da linha de costa no mar Egeu. Recusam-se (sensatamente) a afirmar que se chegar o dia em que a previsão de sismos com o mínimo de antecedência se tornar fiável, esse dia parece ainda estar distante, contudo acreditam que esta teoria poderá de alguma forma dar resposta ou que justifique a localização de alguns dos grandes eventos já ali ocorridos e que sirvam para localizar eventuais ocorrências no futuro.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (5 Out 2010 às 09:44)

A zona entre os vulcões Grimsvotn e Bardarbunga continua com actiidade sísmica elevada, e ontem e anteontem apresentava tremor harmónico, indicando uma potencial erupção a começar em breve.

Fonte, wikipedia:


> Harmonic Tremor was recorded twice around Grimsvotn on October 2 and October 3 2010, potentially indicating an impending eruptio





irpsit disse:


> Nos últimos horas voltou a ocorrer um aumento da actividade sísmica em alguns pontos da região vulcânica na Islândia.
> 
> Ocorreram dois sismos de quase magnitude 4 perto do Bardarbunga e Grimsvotn, na região da fissura Loki-Fogrufjöll, pertencente ao vulcão central Bardarbunga. (Não confundir com Laki) Têm ocorrido bastante sismos nos últimos meses (todos de magnitude inferior a 3), mas hoje dois foram de magnitude quase 4. Isso poderá significar uma erupção próxima.
> 
> ...


----------



## FSantos (5 Out 2010 às 11:33)

Reparem na nuvem que está neste momento formada sobre o vulcão.
http://live.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-hvolsvelli/


----------



## irpsit (5 Out 2010 às 16:36)

é só uma nuvem....
desde julho que já não sai qualquer vapor da cratera.




FSantos disse:


> Reparem na nuvem que está neste momento formada sobre o vulcão.
> http://live.mila.is/eyjafjallajokull-fra-hvolsvelli/


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2010 às 19:15)

E passarem a fazer o seguimento no tópico do vulcanismo.

Este tópico é de um vulcão especifico.


----------



## irpsit (21 Dez 2010 às 15:53)

Vulcão Eyjafjallajokull volta a exibir mais actividade sísmica e inicia nova inflação, medida por GPS. Isto pode indicar uma segunda erupção do vulcão nos próximos meses.

http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=370

Da última vez o Eyjafjallajokull teve uma erupção em 1821-1822, pausou cerca de 6 meses entre duas erupções, e depois seis meses após a segunda erupção, ocorreu uma erupção do Katla.


----------

